# Hello South Glam Peeps



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Me first    
Anyone else in Cardiff or nearby areas? 

Jayne x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am a swansea girl! 

There are a few more around....


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm a cardiff girl having tx at LWC cardiff/swansea.....


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm a Ponty girl. It's nice to now there are more of us out there!

Love Liz


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

Im in Cardiff.  Had all of my treatment at CARU.  Anyone else from Cardiff area?

Jo
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all

Looks like I'm in good company  

I've had Tx at Cromwell Cardiff/Swansea (now LWC) and Cromwell London. Was due to start at CARU but funding was wthdrawn just as we were about to start (thank you WAG  ). Now at Bristol CRM.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

I'm having treatment in CARU, but i'm living in  Mountain Ash.  I have posted on the CARU board don't know if you knew about it, but apparently CARU staff are able to respond to questions on there, to people who are having treatment in CARU, so that's great news.  Not sure if they are up and running so to speak yet, but they are going to be replying on there.  Anyway all the best girls lets hope this will be a great year for the Welsh (as we can't rely on the rugby can we) sorry had to mention it?


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Jo

TRIPLETS!!! wow! 

Carrie


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi im from brecon was treated at LWC cardiff and london. Did post on the powys board but not many of us from there hope you dont mind me joining all of you!!!!

xx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm in Caerphilly. Been ttc for 4 years now. Have endo, pcos and hypothyroid. Currrently having treatment at LWC cardiff. Been waiting for my nhs appt at the heath for ever!!!! 


Maria


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi mariag

i live in lisvane! and am currently working in caerphilly A & E - small world!

i also use cardiff LWC - and after a IVF BFN last week i'm about to start our final tx - FET with next AF....waited the full 3 years for our NHS go - glad you are getting somewhere now! 

ritz.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WALES!

AS LONG AS WE BEAT THE ENGLISH WE DON'T CARE!​


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello girls 

I am a swansea girl and had my tx at Swansea Cromwell.

Jo- Congratulations on your triplets! come and join the twin bumps thread hunnie.. i have learnt so much from the other twin mums to be... you look amazing with your triplet bump! Hope al is going well.

Ritz- keeping my fingers crossed for you x x

Ali
x x


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

we beat the English can you believe it. Hi girls hows everyone today? well rang the clinic Friday told to do yet another prg test, so we did BFN as we both new, but as my last AF was 35 days ago, I'm late, and it does not look like i will be getting the witch by myself. Rang the clinic this morning so waiting for someone to ring me back, to be put on something for AF to come, just waiting now to start all over again, good luck girls and I'll keep you all posted


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

I'm having a nightmare at the moment with th metformin. I foolishly didn't take it on saturday because i was goping to watch the rugby and was so fed up decided to have a drink. Now the met symptoms are back big style. Having said that i had an absolutley brilliant day made even better by the wales win!!!!  Back on the wagon now!!!

Ritzi- Sorry to hear about the bfn. Fingers crossed for the fet. How did you find the treatment you got from LWC? Also how long before you had an NHS cons?

Cheers
Maria


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

maria

the treatment at LWC cardiff is brill - the nurses are so so lovely - as are all the admin staff....i didn't see a dr during my tx except for EC/ET - and i completely trust the nurses so that all worked out great. 
I have less faith in swansea LWC (due to a problem with one of the nurses which i won't go into) but saying that i only go there for EC/ET and the dr does all my treatment so it's okay too.....

we were referred for IVF from our gynacologist at Llandough hospital - and waited just over 3 years for our NHS consultation  but then had treatment within 6 weeks...not sure if the waiting times are less now    have you been put on the waiting list for IVF? 

ritz.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hellloooooo everyone

I thought I would post on here as well. I hope everyone is fine and dandy?

I am Suffolk girl, now living in Swansea and having TX in Sheffield, mad or what, it's miles away!  

Ritz - how are things with you?

Debs xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

debs  - sheffield   how long a journey is that? is there a reason you chose that clinic - sorry i'm nosy  

i'm fine thanks for asking - next FET scan on monday so here's hoping all is well  

hi to everyone else  

ritz.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ritz

Sheffield from Swansea is about 270 miles!!!! - a bit of a long story really, the short version is that I used to live in Essex so went for a consultation at a clinic in London, but was not happy with the cost or the clinic - it all felt like a bit of a cattle market. So I spoke to my friends who had TX in Sheffield and they recommended it, so we made an appointment and I felt much more comfy there and the cost was a damn sight cheaper. We could of only afforded 1 TX in London or 4 in Sheffield  so plumped for that one, plus I get free lodgings staying with my friends against hotel bills as well!  ......now I have a dilemma as my AF has just arrived 4 days early and I was due to be in Sheff for my baseline scan Monday and my temping job does not finish until tomorrow! - boogar! I will have to speak to the clinic lunchtime and see what they say, hopefully I will be able to push it to Sat morning for baseline scan!!! (sods law eh)!

Good luck for Monday, fingers and toes crossed for you that everything goes well   

I hope everyone else is well?

Debbie x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Debs i had my scan about 3 days after AF started so that's probably a good thing. They should be able to see how much your lining had reduced by! Dont worry too much. Have you spoken to the clinic?


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi AliR

I did speak to the clinic today and explained my situation regarding my temping job and distance I have to travel, they were fine with day 3 and I am booked in on Sat, so all good news the only thing that puzzles me is that I was due to start injecting on day 3 in the morning abd I guess I will not know my results until the afternoon?

Has that kind of thing happened to anyone else?
I got the impression that the morning one was almost time critical and had to be done around the same time every morning!?

Debs x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

It doesn't matter what time of day you inject as long as it is the same time everyday. In some respects its better to inject later in the day as if they need to change your dose for any reason following scans it can be done from the same day!


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all

Lou G - Good luck with you c-section next week, how exciting. I could'nt wait to meet my little one, now he's here I feel complete. 

Debs - I'm glad the dregging is going well so far. Wont be long before the 2ww, everything crossed for you x x

Ritzi - Good luck with the FET, are you having it at the Cromwell?

Ali  - Do you know the sex of your little ones? Are you having a planned section? Sorry lots of questions just curious 

Hope evreyones ok, sorry I still have'nt got to grips with everyone on the board and their stage of treatment, will have another read x

Hayley x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I do know the sex of the little uns but i'm keeping quiet as none of my family and friends know. I wasn't planning on a c-section but it doesnt look like i'll have a lot of choice as the lower twin in wedged bum down in my pelvis!! They dont seem to think it will move now- prob like being in a hammock with the size of my bum     I have been told to expect a c-section around 37 weeks tho so its not far away


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I live in Cardiff and had treatment at CARU resulting in twins.  They are 13 months and I cannot believe how quickly the time has gone.

AliR - congrats on your pair. 

Lou G- all the best for your delivery.

To everyone undergoing treatment a big   and lots of luck.

Fitouxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Good to see quite a few of us from South Wales!

Ritzi – Sorry to hear about your bfn. Good luck with the FET scan on Monday   
BTW – I noticed on your profile you have UC. I was on a course today about that with John Green & Helen Ludlow from Llandough – are they part of your care team?....maybe you can help me with my homework  

Maria – Hope those nasty side effects have calmed down  

Jo- Loving your bump piccie – you looking ‘swell’ sweetie  

George – Oh ye of little faith – I new our boys wouldn’t let us down   They were saving all their tactics and energy to trash the pants off the English!   Sorry to hear your sad news of a bfn….so typical of af to mess you about like this. Hope you get some answers soon  

Debs – I thought the round trip to Bristol was bad enough but Sheffield!!!   Hope the baseline scan went ok this weekend.

Ali – congrats on your twin bump   

Fitou – Congrats on your two little bundles. I so love hearing about success stories.

Jayne - I hiding from you 'cos my diet has gone to pot and you might just give me a   for missing belly club  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning everyone


AliR - Everything went OK and now started my TX.... even though I did my first injection in the afternoon all the ones following now have to be in the morning, infact the nurse told me as long as it was done within 2 hrs after the 'normal' time I would do it, it would be fine to be a bit late injecting on a weekend etc....Awwwwwwwwww glad you know the sex of your babes, still not spilling the beans?  Mind you I think I probably would not if I was in your position!  
Not long for your c-section - all exciting stuff for you 


Fitou - It's lovely to hear success stories on here I hope they are being good for you! 

Hayley - I am not dregging, I am on a short protocol regime, so it was straight to stimming for me on day 3, but all seems to be going OK. I am back to Sheffield on Friday for bloods and scans and then will be staying there until transfer back (hopefully it gets that far!)

Murtle - Baseline scan went great thanks, so I am now off on the IVF rollercoaster ride! Yes a nice 8 hr round trip on Sat was not pleasant, especially getting up at 3am Sat morning!! plus 2 hrs hanging around the clinic.. we were a wee bit tired Sat afternoon so had a nice sleep when we got home!

Ritzi -   good luck for today, hope it all goes well hun. 

mariag - I hope those side effects are better now for you. I will join you on that wagon  


Hugs to everyone else

Deb xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Debz- glad to hear that you've managed to start your stimming. Sending lots of      your way hunnie for a successful treatment!

Fitou- 13 months old seems soooooo far away. I cant wait to meet my two but i am also scared about coping with twins.

Maria- hope the side effects have settled a little hunnie x x

I am hoping to get a date for my c-section tomorrow.... fingers crossed x

Hope everyone else is ok

Ali
x x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ali

Thanks for the positive vibes. I had my e/c today and they got 4 eggs, so I hope all 4 fertilise, but I will find out tomorrow what has happened with them!

Ooooooo let us know when you c-section is hun.

Hugs to everyone, sorry it's a short post but feeling like I had done a round with Mike Tyson in my sides!

Debs x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Debs - congrats on your ec - rest up now till ET time 

murtle - i'm under mr radcliff and dr hawthorne at llandough and the heath - give us a shout if you need a hand with homework - what course are you doing? how comes you are at bristol now - i notice you were at LWC (i'm there) curious really as to what prompted the change?

AliR - cannot belive how quickly time has flown - i remember you getting your BFP. looking forward to hearing sexes, names and weights  

hello to everyone else  

my news is that my natural FET was cancelled as i had 14 follies and a 3mm lining   so now onto medicated next month hopefully  

where has the original welsh thread gone?  

ritz


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

HI 

Ritzi - I'm so sorry that FET was cancelled, it's so heart wrencing when you dont even get to ET.  Good luck with next month, I have everything crossed for you x x  

Debz - where are you?  How many eggs fertlised, we are all dying to hear!  

Ali - Any date for the section yet?  how fab, I bet your feeling pretty tired by now, and having loads of pressure pains. Not long now   

These threads are all mixed up, so I'll have another read through and see who else is about!

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Ritz - Really sorry to hear your FET got cancelled, fingers crossed that everything goes well next month for you, this thing is horrible when it's completely out of your hands and in the lap of the gods.....


Hayley - 2 eggs out of the 4 fertilized, so not all doom and gloom... I am waiting to hear from the embryologist tomorrow morning if they survied the night and if they are going to be put back in tomorrow! - I am not getting stressed about it as I cannot control anything and 'what will be will be'

short post again, as I am in Leicester, moving all over the UK at the moment!

Hugs to everyone

Debs x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Debs

My Best friend had 5 eggs, 2 fertilised and went back in, she now has a bouncing baby girl.  It only takes one good one       

Hayley x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ritz

A bit of a saga with the Cromwell:

I had my iuis done at Swansea - had difficulties each time inserting catheter but silly nurses never documented it so had the same problem on each and every iui.

I was initially under Dr Gil and Dr Nair. Got increasingly difficult to see Dr Gil and when Dr Nair moved to London, I didn't get on with the consultant who replaced her. I found her too abrupt for me, especially as I am a bit of an emotional wretch during Tx.

Moved to Cromwell in London for 1st ICSI - a complete disaster. Again, due to problems getting catheter in, my poor embies went back into the incubator twice. In the end, the embryologist took over and I am not convinced everything was in the right place when they were transferred. Dr Nair was furious and left the theatre near tears.

2nd ICSI went really well but meant I was in London at the time of the underground bombings so that just added to my stress. I was also supposed to have AH but embryologist wasn't available that day. Was absolutely gutted when this cycle failed and it has taken me a while to feel ready to try again.

Was then offered a free cycle at the Heath. They wanted me to cycle immediately but couldn't due to work commitments. Then my brother got seriously ill (he's doing ok now) and when I was finally ready to start (October last year) they lost the funding. Haven't heard from them since. I wasn't too keen on going to the Heath as they didn't want to know about my past treatment. I was a poor responder to Puregon and they were going to use it again saying that if I didn't respond they would try something else on the next cycle. I wanted to try something else straight away 'cos after 4 iuis and 2 ICSIs I know I won't respond well but they said no 

Anyway, we decided to go private again and wanted a fresh start with a new clinic. Did loads of research and Bristol have good stats. Went for a visit and the staff were lovely. The cons. listened to what we had to say about our past Tx and has already decided to try a different protocol.

I don't have any problems with the LWC in Cardiff - the staff are absolutely lovely. Just a shame they can't actually do the procedures there and that you don't always have a doctor there when you need one.

Very sorry to hear your FET was cancelled  I'm always a bit confused by natural FET - I don't quite understand why it matters that you have follies or not as you already have the embies to put back in. Let's hope the medicated cycle builds your lining up ready for those lovely embies to snuggle in 

Debs - Fingers crossed you had good news this morning     

Ali - Do you have a date yet? 

Hayley - I think Suzy (Olive) from admin was playing with this board yesterday - go and sort her out 

Well done to Wales for imposing the smoking ban - I can now have a social life again 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F12%255F169%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi all 

Huge apologies for starting the thread and then going AWOL! *slapped wrist*  Promise to try and keep up from now on 

*Ritzi* - I'm just around the corner from you in Thornhill  Sorry to read about your FET getting cancelled  Heaps of luck for next month  



murtle said:


> Jayne - I hiding from you 'cos my diet has gone to pot and you might just give me a  for missing belly club


*Murtle*  What you like?  I would give you a  but daren't, as mine's gone a bit to pot too  I'm sure we will both get back on track soon enough though  Do keep posting on BB as it

Couldn't agree more about the smoking ban. It's great! That and the free prescriptions 

*Debs * - Wow, you are definitely clocking up those miles back and forth to clinic! I'm sure it will all be worth it  Hope you had good news today  

*Ali* - Hope you have a date  How exciting!  
I did the same as you re knowing the sex, but not telling anyone, when I was pg with Ben. It was funny because strangers that I'd got talking to would ask me if I knew and I'd say I did, but I wouldn't even tell them, despite that I'd probably never see them again as long as I lived  Had fun playing games with people too who were sooooo sure I was having a girl 

*Georges Paws* - Noticed your sig says you've just started IUI. Good luck hun  

*Jo* - Fab triplet bump   

Bit late I know, but Woohoo to beating the English!  Suppose we had to win one game eh 

Right, best dash. Of to step aerobics at 5.00 and not changed yet.

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jayne doing step aerobics..... <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F5%255F137%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Murtle thinking about exercise.......


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi girlies

Just a quickie as I am shattered, one of my embies did not do to well overnight, so only 1 got transfered back today. Now got the dreaded 2ww!

Take care all

Deb xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Deb - sorry to hear that -  but as you have heard a million times - it only takes one!!! 

Am i on the original Wales thread 

Anyway - as for me I am having another scan on Sat at the Cromwelll in Swansea and then it is EC on Tue with ET on Friday - I cannot belive how quickly it has come round! I had a scan on Thur and they counted 24 follies!! wooo hooo and as I am egg sharing it will be split 50/50 which is brilliant news for me and my recipient! 

Anyway - did we end of sorting out a meet?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

News from a couple of very smiley Welshy girls 

Ali ----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90333.msg1262403;topicseen#msg1262403

LouG-----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89957.0
I am pleased to hear Gracie's op went well. I hope you gets lots of cuddles tomorrow and can take her home soon.

Congratulations girls!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Debs - I hope your beautiful embie is snuggling in nicely. Sending it lots of     

Caz - The original Wales thread is now under Counties in Wales main page. You need to scroll down past the links for the seperate counties. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85650.0


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Caz - that's brill news, all the best for Tues...be nice if they pop an egg out of each one, keep us posted as to what happens 

I got lost as well with the threads, I just answer both now!  

Take care all

Debs x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Caz - What a lovely lot of easter eggies you have. Good luck with EC tomorrow  

Debs - I hope you managed to get some rest over the weekend     

I can't believe the wonderful weather we've had this weekend. We went camping in Llangennith and had a fabulous weekend - actually got a bit sunburnt during the day but froze my   off in the night.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Murtle

Rest with my dp - he had me walking all over the place   still better than sitting at home brooding and we did have a couple of nice picnics as well 
The weather has been glorious this weekend, we both got burnt on Friday on the beach, glad to hear you had a nice camping trip. I have not been camping for yonks!

I have been having PMT AF symptoms since day after transfer which are getting worse by the day, so I am expecting a BFN - all the sore boob symptoms are down to Cyclogest I think.... but you never know, it's not over until the fat lady sings I guess!

Caz - good luck for tomorrow, let us know it all goes for you 

Take care everyone

Deb xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - good luck for tomorrow

murtle - sorry you had a tough time at swansea - i understand the frustrations sadly as we too have had some incidents with the dappy nurses   we use LWC and they are so lovely - you're right it's a shame they can't do procedures there  

jayne - gosh you are local to me - if you ever bump into a particularly grumpy woman wandering around sainsbury then that's probably me  

Deb - hoping the 2ww is going well for you  

hayley - hoping you and your LO are doing well   did you have a lovely first easter together?

Ali and Lou - hoping all is well with you and your babba's....hoping gracie is doing well now  

well i'm wishing away the days till AF - due on sunday - so we can hopefully start our final FET.....we just need to move on, can't explain it really but whatever happens now we need closure with the ttc lark - we've had adoption forms in the house for months so while we hope we get pg this time, we'll be very happy to get them posted if its a bfn.....so either way i think life is looking up  

ritz.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi  

Debs - No it definitely isn't over until the fat lady sings!  Sending loads of   and  to your little embie.  Glad to hear you've been enjoying the weather - it has been glorious   I love it   Ouch to the sunburn though! 

Murtle - Lol at your smilies    Although maybe thinking about exercise is better as I went to my class last night and turned my ankle quite badly about 10 mins into the routine.  Had to sit down for 5 and then carried on as thought it was just a twist, but in hindsight this was a really stupid thing to do, as when I got home and cooled down it was agony and by midnight I couldn't even put any weight on it.  Can do today, but have a huge limp!  Probably got a mild sprain.  

Ritzi - Roll on Sun for you.  Let us know if you need a bit of an AF dance!  Will keep an eye out for you in Sainsubry's  

Caz - Hope EC went well today   

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry been AWOL, Easter has been a mad one for me.

Cax nox - So how did the EC go?  Dying to hear, do you now have some embies on board, please pop by and let us know.    

Debs - Sending you a load of sticky vibes, praying your little embie is bedding in nicely for you  

Ritzi - Any news on the FET?  I hope it's soon for you, it's a really goos month to concieve, I did this time last year, they say it's a Spring thing!

Murtle - Oouch to Sunburn, I'm a burner too, I've always got a high factor on, but also got caught out because I did'nt think it was that hot.    Great news about Lou and Ali hey.  4 little babies aaaa.  When is your next tx?

Hi to Jayne and congrat to Lou and Ali.

Hayley


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Have not been on here for a few weeks now and this post it a new one   

I am from Cardiff too and its a great idea to have a room for South Glam  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

just enjoyed a lovely weekend at porthcawl trecco bay, not exactly my cup of tea but my 2 year old niece loved it - my gorgeous Elwen - see piccie on left  

i've started my FET (again) and hoping this one will run smoothly   hayley thanks for the encouragement - i've heard the spring time is much better fertility wise - so i'm hoping this one is the one - and that it sticks  

i've read on her diary that Caz has 2 embies on board - caz sending you    

hi to everyone else,

ritz.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just to give you a quick update I got my bfn today as I expected....... 

Catch you all later...... good luck for those still awaiting news    

Debs xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Aw Debs

so sorry to hear about your BFN.

Take it easy hun and look after yourself

Sending you lots of love & hugs

xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

debs

sending you huge hugs   

ritz.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Debs - Really sorry to read your news    

Be kind to yourself x 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ritzi - Heaps of luck for your FET   

Caz - Fab news.  Fingers crossed tightly for you      

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

Debs hows your head this morning huuny!!!! 

Talk later

xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Thank you for thinking of me XX I have a 7 cell and a 8 cell from a 3 ay transfer on board just waiting now. I am so bloated I already look 20 weeks preggers I hve been having twinges but I am reading into it all way too much. I am back to work tomorrow as I have been off since Easter and I think it is about time I do some work. I work in FForestfach if any fancies meeting for lunch one day? 

Deb - I am so sorry.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya

Not to bad, I fell into a alcohol coma sleep and woke up in the middle of the night feeling very unwell!!!  
I wont be drinking a bottle of red again for a while!  

Debs xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Debz so sorry to hear of your BFN sweetie. Sending you big hugs

Caz good luck... bloating is a good sign hunnie     Where in forestfach do you work? I cant drive for another 4 weeks but lunch after that would be good... you can meet my two little girls.

I gave birth on the 4th april to heidi and catrin and am now home and doing well- expecting the health visitor soon to see if they have put on weight so keep your fingers crossed.

Will catch up better soon. Love to everyone

Ali
x x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ali -  on your little bundles of joy hun... well done, you will soon be out and about! xx


Caz - I am free for lunch anytime as I am not working at the moment, hoping to get some temping work in a weeks time once we have gone for our follow up appointment, so I can try and get a 6 - 8 week contact somewhere would be good and forget about this horrible IF for a couple of months!
I am often popping to Fforestfach...

Enjoy the sunshine all 

Debs xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi ya not sure if i should really be posting here.... I'm a aberdare girl living on the south coast and egg sharing at the lister in London!!!!! but wales seems to be our lucky place was on the cardiff bay when we took the call that we had been matched   all going very well 2nd scan on Friday been stimming since last Thursday we have 9 follies at the mo all about 10 mm hopefully they'll have grown lots for Friday scan and maybe a few more have popped out too. good luck to all the rest of you lovely welsh ladies xx allyson


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Debz - Sorry to hear your news, it must be really hard for you at the moment.x Keep positive and as you say maybe take some time out from thinking about tx.  

Cax - Yippee the 2ww, lots of sticky thoughts coming your way, yep I fancy a meet you just name the date and time and I'll be there, (will have to bring the boy though).

Ali - Congrats   ,  I read your news hope your all settling in, the1st few weeks were really hard, (not the baby, but the shear volume of visitors really got to me, all hours of the day.  Hope it's not too bad for you, enjoy your precious bundles. x

Allybee - Hey 10 follies sounds great, I hopt theres lots of nice eggs in there, welcome and good luck, keep us updated.

No news from me, just busy with the boy and dieting, put on 4 stone in total with the tx and pg.  so I've lost 2 1/2 only 1 1/2 to go .

Hayley


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just to let you know i've got 28 follies now looks like ec on wednesday, have another scan on monday and will be booked in then i an SO  excited i could pop   allyson xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Fab news on the follies allybee. 28 is loads. Fingers crossed for your egg collection on Wednesday.

cax- good luck for the 2ww hun. 

I'm not going to be around for a couple of weeks as the inlaws are coming to stay and i'll probably be fairly busy (or even busier if that is possible!!)

Looks like a lunch meet in forestfach is going to be a good option!

Love to all

ali
x x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all i am new on this site i am currently waiting to start my tx at caru, i ahve had three attempts at iui before but unfortunetly bfn and i had six months of clomid in royal glamorgan hospital, i am form teh rhondda valleys not far from most of you girls hope to speak to you all soon hugs ebonie xxx ps sorry for butting in on this convo!!!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg i have just read my last post im sorry about my typing mistakes !!!!!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi ebonie,

Snap!! I too have just been discharged from Royal Glam (February)  following 3 failed IUI with Menpur. DH and I have been referred to CARU for TX but we haven't heard anything yet (fingers crossed it won't be too long). How long have you been waiting for your tx as it is driving me up the wall. We are hoping we can get straight to the tx and not have to go through many test again as we have already had most tests under the sun. How about you?
I'm from Pontypridd - not far up the road.
                                        Good luck
                                                    Liz


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome ladies Liz G and Ebonie  

I had tx at the Cromwell in Swansea, ICSI, resulting in DS, who is worth the wait and the heartache of the tx.  Good luck both.  I hope you hear soon when it's going to start. x

Hayley


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls its good to hear of people that are pretty close to my home, Hi liz i had my treatment in the royal glamorgan in 2003 it took three yrs for them to send my first appointment at caru my first appointment was in december and yes they do take more tests in fact it was at caru that i had found out i had pcos they didnt find out out that in the royal glamorganthey was always saying it was unexplained infertility so when i had my first scan at caru i was quite shocked when they told me what i had,is julie teh fertility nurse  still at the royal glamorgan? she was fab, ill be back soon hugs ebonie xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi all 

Caz -    

Ali - Congrats on the safe arrival of Heidi and Catrin     Hope these early weeks are going well for you all  

Allyson - 28 folliesis fantastic!  Hope the scan went well yesterday and you are on coruse for EC tomorrow.  Heaps of luck!   

Ebonie - Welcome   Good luck for your treatment at CARU.  

Liz - Hope you don't have to wait too long for your CARU appointment. 

Big hello to everyone else  

Girls, I was wondering if anyone would like to keep a list for this board?  It would be good to have something to keep track of where people are on their journey.  Would offer to do it myself, but not sure I'll have the time to keep it up  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

I did post on the West Glamorgan forum, but I am all on my own there  

I am currently waiting for AF arrival so we can start IVF #2. We are doing short protocol this time.

Good luck to those in the middle of treatment. We are having ours at LWC Swansea.

Debz xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello nope not going to plan scan yesterday found 40 follies but blood test came back high oestrogen levels so had to go back today or another blood test scan again 2morro but waiting on call from hospital anytime now to tell me what my blood was like today and for "further instruction" to jab or not to jab lol xx allyson xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi to Allybee17, Ebonie, Debz6 & LizG  - Welcome 

AliR - I hope everything goes well with the in-laws...  

Ebonie & LizG - I hope you get your appointment through soon and good luck with the tx!

Debz6 - Awww.... don't sit on a thread on your own, we don't bite over here !   Good luck with your next tx.. fingers crossed for you.

Allybee17 - Wow 40 follies??!! - crikey heck.. you must be so uncomfy you poor bean...  - keep us posted on your progress 

Carrie - How is the dreaded 2ww going?

I am going for a follow up appointment Thursday, so see what they have to say and what I can do different next time... I am trying to lose a stone before next tx and I have bought the Zita West book for some tips for next time... If I can afford it I might even try acupuncture, but not sure about it?? - anyone had it done and it helped?

Hello to anyone I missed.... I am doing some temping work at the moment and it's a killer after not working for a while!!!   

Big hugs all

Debs xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Allybee - HOW MANY!!! wow! 

Hello all, been a bit AWOl and now back at work. Nearly at the end of my 2WW day 13 past ET and no sign of AF..... 

Jayne - think the list would be brilliant idea. 

I know we keep on saying it but still would love a meet up. I am testing this Sat and would love to meet up thereafter and meet all the babies - cos there are so many now... 

Shall I pick a saturday date out? and then we all say yeah or nay?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

caz - good luck for tomorrow  

debs - good luck for follow up - remind me which clinic you use? i know my memory is useless  

alleybee - how many   hoping all is well for you.....sorry you're having to make so many trips though  

Debz - hi hun.....so glad you joined us   are you using swansea for all your consults - or see mr m in cardiff too? just curious....i've been seeing dr thackere of late - she has been very lovely - but mr m will still do my ET....think he's just not in cardiff very often.

jayne - nice picce - now i can deffo spot you in sainsburys  

aliR, redhay, lizG and ebonie - hope all is well for you   

i had scan on monday and not ready for ET yet, lining 4.5mm and hydro on tube   we're continuing treatment as i cannot have it removed - and as it's our last tx we kind of feel like 'sod it' lets push on. scan friday to see if my lining is up - i only ever get to 6-7mm anyways   

ritz.


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Cax, OMG good luck for testing tomorrow, let us know asap, everything crossed for a BFP for you    Yeah you name a date and time and I hope I'll be able to make it x

Debz1965 - Glad you found us, good luck with the new appointment.  

Ritzi -Heres to a nice thick lining for you.  I dont know much about FET, did you do a medicated or non medicated?

Jane - I'll have a go at a list, may take me a while to gather some info.  

Alibee - Whats the news on the follies?

Hi ladies, well been a busy bee the last few days, going to put my feet up and relax tonigh, hope your all ok.

I thought I'd have a go at a list so bare with me x

Hayley


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to join you all as im in the middle of my 1st icsi at swansea.
Had my 1st stimming scan on tuesday and got 8 follies which they said is normal but not so sure now after reading about Allybee  . Got another scan on Friday so hopefully ive got a few more by then.

Caz - just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow  

Liz -  i was initially referred to CARU and had to wait 12-14 month for appt and then was told another 1 - 1.5 years before treatment. i then changed to swansea as list was only 1 year long.

AliR - Congratulations on the birth of your twins. They look so cute in the pic.

Redhay - Well done on losing 2 and a half stone. I recently lost 2 stone for my ICSI and now how hard it is. Keep up the good work.

Ritzi - Just wanted to say good luck for friday  

 to everyone else.

take care all
Nic x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi 

Allyson - Oh blimey, 40 follies!  What did the hospital say when they called? jab or no jab? Hope you're okay x

Debs - Heaps of luck for your appointment on Thurs and for your weight loss as well.

Caz - Sending loads of   for your test. Yeah, go for it with a date 



ritzi said:


> jayne - nice picce - now i can deffo spot you in sainsburys


Ritzi - Ha ha  You probably would, despite that I usually go around there with hair scraped back and no make up on   I am also a bit tipsy in that pic!  Think it was taken in the Lava Lounge a month or so ago. Good night out, despite the cheesy music 

Fingers crossed very tightly for you for your scan on Fri  

Hayley - Ah, thanks for offering to do the list  I'm sure it will be a huge help, especially when the thread grows. Hope you're having a nice, chilled out evening 

Nic - Welcome  8 follies is great  Good luck for scan on Fri  

Was only going to pop on here for an hour this evening as sleepy, but as usual am hooked and been on for over an hour now, with another hour no doubt to come 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

[fly]*BFP*[/fly]

Woooo hooooo


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

CAX - HOW FANTASTIC, THATS FAB NEWS

       

hAYLEY


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG caz well done you    

Im so pleased for you!

Hi to everyone else 

Im really nervous about my scan tomorrow. I keep thinking they will say its a no go   .....i seem to be getting alot of twinges though so hopefully my follies are growing well  

Speak to you all soon
Luv
nic


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations caz im so pleased even though i dont know you you take it easy hun hugs ebonie xxxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya All

Carrie - That's great news on your  , well done you!   

Ritz - I used a clinic in Sheffield, flippin miles away and is a 9 hour round trip!    How did you get on today?

Hayley - Good luck doing the list... I would of offered but with my next tx looming and temping jobs etc I don't have much time!  

Nicola - I hope your scan went well today 

Hi to Jayne, Ebonie, Allybee17, Debz6, Ali, Girlie..... Hmm I am sure I have missed some people off... if so please forgive me  

My update is that I am going for round 2 in May, so in just over 2 weeks now, I have cut out caffeine, chocolate   , on a mega diet, so all very healthy eating from now on!! - changing my protocol from Antagonist to Short and a slight drug change, so lets see what this brings!
Ohh and I am having total bed rest for 4 days after transfer once I drive myself home from Sheffield. I have warned dp that is what is going to happen and he will have to cook the meals!!   OR ELSE!!!     
He seems pretty fine with it all as it's only for 4 days, then I said I will do very light duties and cook food!!  

Well enjoy the sunshine everyone

Take care all

Debs xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls

Just thought id let you know that my scan went fine. Still only got 11 follicles so they have upped my dose of puregon but im booked in for ec on tuesday  

debz1965 - hope the diet is going well   it was my last day in work today so was given loads of chocs and sweets by my workmates to keep me busy over the next few weeks   im so naughty   
4 days bed rest sounds fab. i havent decided on my bed or the sofa yet as my new home for the next few weeks  

Hope everyone is ok
Nic x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nicola - well done on 11 follicles, that's a good number and always remember it's about quality!     

I am going to come and rob your chocolate stash!!  

Good luck for EC hun....hope it all goes well 

Debbie xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Nicola- i only had 11 follies and i was a little gutted at the time, but each one had an egg. We had 9 fertilise and 2 replaced... all the others were thrown away as 'not good enough' to freeze and i broke my heart. I never imagined that i would be where i am now!!!!! Good luck for tuesday!

Caz- Congrats hunnie x x x x hope that everything goes well for you 

Hello and good luck to everyone else. Sorry i cant stop feeding is due and the girls are stiring (grunting but i prefer to think of it as soft murmurs     )

Ali
x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Caz - YIPEEEEEE  That's fantastic news. Really pleased for you 

Nicola - Good luck with the extra Puregon in increasing your follie count, although I think 11 is great  Your new home for the next few weeks, be it sofa or bed, sounds fab to me - if you can't decide, perhaps you could alternate between the 2, just don't forget to carry the chocs back and forth!  Good luck for Tues  

Debs - Wow, you are going to be super healthy by May!  Your plans for between now and then, and after sound great to me  I hope it helps bring you your dream  

Hi to everyone else 



wolla said:


> Jayne - good to have you back (and you were the one who started this thread in the first place weren't you, so of course you can re-join!!) The boys look soooo grown up, and very alike. Hope all goes well with Jacks tests.


Afraid I can't really take the credit as it was Sweet Caroline who suggested it to me, and as I was moderating the board at the time I did set up the original thread - fab idea it was too  Seems so long ago now, and it's such a lovely thread 

Sorry to read that Thomas has been poorly, hope he's on the mend now. Sounds like he's doing fab otherwise  Have fun planning his Christening 

Stephanie - Heaps of luck for Monday  

Sarah - The changes from scan to scan really are amazing aren't they, even in such a small time. Sorry that you didn't have another little one in there, but very happy for you that your little bean is doing well.

Hi to everyone else 



wolla said:


> Jayne - good to have you back (and you were the one who started this thread in the first place weren't you, so of course you can re-join!!) The boys look soooo grown up, and very alike. Hope all goes well with Jacks tests.


Afraid I can't really take the credit as it was Sweet Caroline who suggested it to me, and as I was moderating the board at the time I did set up the original thread - fab idea it was too  Seems so long ago now, and it's such a lovely thread 

Sorry to read that Thomas has been poorly, hope he's on the mend now. Sounds like he's doing fab otherwise  Have fun planning his Christening 

Stephanie - Heaps of luck for Monday  

Sarah - The changes from scan to scan really are amazing aren't they, even in such a small time. Sorry that you didn't have another little one in there, but very happy for you that your little bean is doing well.

Hi to everyone else 

Well, I'm another year older! Was my birthday yesterday and had a nice day. Didn't really do much though, as was working in the day and went for my usual step class and then for a run in the evening, followed by a relaxing 8 mins on the sunbed (only been twice this week, just to get a little healthy glow). Came home, put boys to bed and then dh and I settled down to a film and Chinese take away and birthday cake - yum! That was it really Was supposed to have gone out with the girls last Sat to celebrate, but I couldn't make it last minute, so I think it's been re-scheduled for 5 May - something to look forward to 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

for yesterday Jayne. A take-away and a dvd is my ideal night in - would do it 7 nights a week if i had my way    

The way im going i wont have any chocs left by tuesday   i have gone through half of my box of dairy milk already      DH has also been helping himself to MY chocolates   will have to hide them from him i think.

Ali - thanks for telling me that, i have to admit i have been a bit gutted about only having 11 follies but hopefully i will get a few eggs to work with.

Speak to you all soon, hope your having a good weekend.
luv nic x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Sorry I've been AWOL but been mega busy at the moment.

Caz - Fantastic news! Congratulations!   

Hayley - Thanks for agreeing to do a list  Put me down as starting another ivf/icsi cycle soon (hopefully June)

Ali - I hope you and the girls are all doing ok. Good luck with your visitors 

Debbie - think I need to set the choccie  on you. I hope the diet is going well. I like your plan of action for your next cycle&#8230;.feet up and no cooking 

Jayne - Happy birthday sweetie <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt237YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F34%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Glad you had a good one. Hope you have a fab night out this weekend.

Nic - be proud of your 11 follies, the most I ever got was 5  I hope you got a good crop today. Me thinks DH ought to buy you a new box of choccies for the 2ww. Bed or sofa? How about a reclining chair in the garden so you can enjoy this lovely weather 

Allybee - Wow! 40 follies  Are you still up for ec tomorrow. If so.....good luck   

 to Debz, Ebonie and Liz

Ritz - any news, apart from stalking Jayne in Sainsburys 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just thought i'd let you know that i got 12 eggs today   

Im so pleased and even better is that i feel fine apart from a bloated stomach. Considering i was nearly sick with worry this morning the only thing that hurt was the needle in my hand. I cant remember anything about it - apparently i shouted at DH for getting butter on his new top   and also asked how many eggs i had about 8 times   . Roll on tomorrow to see if any have fertilised.  


Murtle - that reclining chair sounds like a good idea. Will definately be making the most of this weather and the time off work. I finished off my chocolates last night but my nan fetched me a whole box of biscuits today so im sure ill cope  


hows everyone else?
luv nic x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW - Nicola, a dozen eggs thats just fab, hope there was some   in the lab last night x

Just a quickie from me, will try to do the list in the next few days, as I've been sooooo busy this week so far x

Hayley


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hello everybody,

I'm new to this site i just registered, i need to talk to you guys just to empty my head. Got unexplained infertility, on my third attempt of iui at cardiff assisted reproduction unit, it will be nice to be able to speak to other people thats going through the same thing.  

thanks


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just wanted to say a quick welcome to tanya - not had IUI or tx at CARU   so not much help in that department. i'm a LWC girl  

some girls her here use CARU though and i'm sure they will give you any advise you need - i know there is a IUI lady with triplets from CARU on the thread somewhere 

anyways, hi to everyone else......ritz.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have been abit awol recently, got a temping job in Baglan which is taking up 40hrs of my week!

Nicola - How man eggs fertilized hun? - I hope it was all of them!  

Tanya - Hi, again I am like ritz not having tx there, but I am sure there are plenty to give you advise 

Hi to everyone, short of time this evening for personals, but will try to catch up over the weekend........ phewwwwwwww!

Debs xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just to let you all know that 10 fertilized   Im in tomorrow to have 2 embies put back and to find out if any have been frozen.

Speak to you soon
Luv nic


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone... New to this just registered!!!

Just wanted to say Good Luck to Nicola, ET may 4th!! Hope everything is going ok and u are resting!!

I'm due for EC tomorrow... Fingers crossed!!! Had 16 follies when i had my scan on Fri!!! Big Juicey ones too!!! So lets hope for a good result!!! 

Its great to be able to chat to so many people in the south wales area, u feel so alone when going through treatment but its good to know we all have eachother to chat to!!!

Good Luck and best wishes to everyone on FF but especially us Welshies!!!!!


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Natalie

Good luck for tomorrow hunni.......... lets hope they get loads of lovely eggies  
Keep us posted how you get on.

Debs xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Morning everyone... well its D day!!! Hubby is downstairs making me breakfast before our drive to the hospital!! Still feeling really positive although the nerves will no doubt kick in soon!!

Thanks for your messages of support!!! Fingers crossed!!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya sorry just getting back to you i did not have to jab anymore as i got the date for EC it was on the 26th of April got 16 eggs so was very happy with that. 7 went on to get fertilised and the 5 days later i got 2 blasts transfered I'm currently on my 2ww it's coming to an end as i test on 10th of may so 2 sleeps to go. I'm coping quite well on 2ww not climbing the walls or pulling out hair..but i must admit today I've been in a very strange mood feeling very grumpy and p***ed off think I've had enough of waiting now i just wanna test. feeling positive thou have not really had a bad time no spotting or any AF type pains a few crampy belly's thou but think thats down to eating far to much....... oh and terrible windypops and huge (*)(*) but thats most prob the cyclogest. anyway I'll pop in on Thursday to share my result good luck to everyone and congrats Ali twin girls how fantastic  can i ask did you have blastoycyst transferee as i was told as i had 2 blasts transfered I'd have a high Chance of getting twins/triplets gulp   Allyson xx


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

anyone know how to get to the CARU board?  Thanks


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi liliwen...

If u search clinic support boards its under cardiff assisted reproduction unit (CARU)... i'm on there now!!! Come chat... we're all going crazy waitin for our calls from the embryologist!!!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow there are so many of us! 

Well, I have picked myself up, dusted down, drank a bottle or two and now ready for round two!!! 

Before that - we still need a meet up!


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all

Making a note of whereabouts in tx everyone is, taking some time...............List on the way soon  

Cax - Oh honey I just read your news, thats awful, I'm so sorry, life is just so unfair sometimes  

Hayley


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi everyone... just wanted to let you all know ET went really well got 2 8cell embies on board!! Stroll on the 27th... 2ww here i come!! 

Got 2 frozen possibly 3 but as one went wild and developed into 12cell in two days they want to keep an eye on things for 24hrs.

Caz... so sorry to hear your news hunni. Dont know what to say?!? u know where we are if u wanna chat!!

Nic... how are things with u?? 

Debz... thanks for the good wishes... right back at ya hun!

Hugs and kisses to everyone

Nat xx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Here goes..........................................................

Natalie83 - tx CARU - 2 8 cell embies on board testing 27th May  

Debz1965 - tx Sheffield - Starting IVF afain next week 

Girlie - tx Cardiff -  Icsi NOv o6 - Taking a break deciding what to do next 

Nicola1981 - tx Swansea Cromwell - On 2ww 

Ritzi - tx LWC - FeT cancelled for May, awaiting new date. 

LouG - tx Cromwell -    Dylan and Gracie born April this year 

TaynaTurner - tx CARu - 3rd IUI soon 

Redhay - tx Cromwell Swansea -  -  -Iestyn born Jan this year. 

Cax Nox - tx Swansea -   Baby Oscar - RIP -  - Egg share this April  - then  

AliR - tx Swansea -    - Heidi and Catrin born April this yaer 

Alibee - tx Lister egg share -  awaiting 2st scan 

Murtle - tx Swansea now London Cromwell - 2 x Icsi  - Trying again soon 


If I have missed anyone out or have got any details wrong, then I appologise now, it is not intentional and please let me know if you want anything changed please let me know   

Hayley


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi

I'm from caerphilly area, just had my first appointment at caru, have been put on the waiting list for ivf.

taking metformin & clomid in the mean time.

does anyone being treated at caru have any information, pointers or some idea what i am going to go through with this place?

nice to meet you all.


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Hayley

You forgot me!!!!!!

Has 1st icsi at lwc cardiff   in Nov 06 having a break for a while while we decide what to do next.



xxxx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks for doing the list Hayley, I can never seem to keep up with everyone so it saves me reading through all the signatures  

Im testing on Friday 18th May and it cant come quick enough. Its lucky i havent got a hpt in the house coz i would have tested by now  

Nat - Hows your 2ww going so far? 

Allybee - Well done on getting your BFP!  

girlie & chally - just wanted to say  

and also a big   to debz, caz and anyone else i have missed.

Roll on Friday  

Take care all
luv Nic xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Nicola... 2ww not too bad so far but then it is only the second day!!! Trying to stay as positive as i can... felt really sicky yesterday not sure what that was all about and hav now become car sick, well not actually sick but feel really sick!!! 

Trying to take it easy... wishing the days away... its my birthday tues so perhaps that will take my mind off things! So excited for friday for you... there have been so many BFP's on here the last few days... lets hope we get some more!! Fingers crossed for you sweetie     

Hope everyone is doing well... 

Nat xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Nat,

I just wanted to let you know that i had exactly the same car sickness. I blamed DH's driving initially   but then realised it was me.

I also felt sick when in the supermarket   not sure what that was all about but whenever i looked at all the food i just felt really queasy. I literally had to run out of morrisons one day   Luckily i stopped feeling sick a few days ago.

I've been off work for 2 weeks already and have got another week off but im really surprised that im not that bored. Then again i can sit and watch films all day  

Hope you have a really   on tuesday.

Speak to u soon
luv Nic x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

LOL...

So glad its not just me... thought i was going MAD!!!   

I blamed DH driving too... not that he was happy about it!! I felt really queasy when shopping in tesco's yesterday too and just the thought of certain food (sausages mainly) made me literally heave!!  

I've got three weeks off too... this week... and the next two wks... so i test on sunday 27th and go back to work on the tues! Hoping and praying for a BFP!!!!  

So hoping for a BFP for you chick... we need to keep the positive ball rolling!!! 

         

Nat xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck with your two week waits girls x x x


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks AliR,

Got to admit though im getting more negative as the days go on. I keep getting AF aches and also pains like i have pulled the muscles. Im trying my hardest not to read too much into it but its really hard  

Hope everyone is ok
Luv Nic x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Girlie, Sorry I forgot you, I had you on my paper list but did'nt put you on computer, will do it now  

Natalie and Nicola - Oh girls, the 2ww is the hardest of the whole IVF procecc, the 
'Am I, are'nt I is awful', I have to admit I was very naughty   and was an early tester as I tested on day 11, with a  , but then worried for days and did a test every day until day 14.  I can only say that try and remain positive and heres to a   for you both   

Hi Ali - How are those beautiful little ladies of yours, how are you coping?  It's fab being a Mum hey? But the hardest job in the world x

Welcome Chally - I hope you get a date for your tx soon, feel free to ask any questions, dont know if I can answer them though  

Hayley


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey REDHAY thanks for the message of support... Iestyn is soooooo cute!!! Thats a name i have been thinking of IF we bet a BFP and its a boy!!!    IT WILL WORK   

Nic... try to stay positive honey... sooo many people on here have experienced AF symptoms and have gone on to have BFP's Not long now.... DONT TEST EARLY!!!!! 

Hi Ali... thanks for your message too...  whats it like having twins?!?! My hubby's worst nightmare... twin girls, double trouble... he's convinced we'll have a boy / boys... so he can take them to footy matches etc... men huh?! 

Big Hugs and best wishes to everyone... i don't really know many people on here but i wish u all the best anyhow... 



Nat xx


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

I was wondering if I might join you? I'm from Ireland originally, living in Plymouth now and about to move clinics to Swansea Cromwell!! Got my consultation on monday and wondered if anyone has good advice for finding the hospital and also any recommendation for a nice lunch somewhere nearby? DH and I have never been before.

Best of luck to the 2WW'ers  

Claudia


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey Claudia... Of course you can join us!!! Welcome to FF!!!

Can't really help with directions but try AA route map or something simillar... they are usually quite reliable!!

Good luck with your treatment and hope to chat to you some more.

      

Nat xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

Have any of you been to any of the IVF opening evenings at CARU unit cardiff, my DH and i are currently waiting for our 1st IVF treatment after 3 unsuccessful attempts of IUI and was informed that we will need to attend an open evening at CARU to go through everything, it should be very interesting as i don't know much about the whole IVF process.

Hope all of the 2WW are all thinking positive.

Good Luck to you all

XXX

  

Speak to you soon

Love
Crazybabe


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe...

DH & I went to CARU open evening before starting treatment & found it very interesting. They show u a video of the whole IVF process aswell as talking you through everything, u get to meet Mrs Evans if u haven't already, an embryologist, some of the nurses and the unit councellour... they then show you around the unit so u know where everything is!!

The staff there are so lovely... they have been wonderful throught our treatment, even when i rang them the other day after ET panicing as i had bad pains (it was wind lol) they were very reasurring!!!

If you have had an invitation to an open evening your treatment should start very soon... Exciting!!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Natalie83

Yes i am looking forward to starting IVF in one way as it seems quite exiting but also very stressfull, i have had 3x IUI at CARU ths has been going on now since June last year, i have already met most of the nursing staff and DR Janet Evans.  I am quite looking forward to attending the IVF open evening as it all seems very interesting and that way at least you know exactly what to expect, are you on your 2ww.

I wish you all the very best of luck!

 

Crazybabe
XXX


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

hey crazybabe...

Yeah i'm on my 2ww and its driving me mad!! Only 10 days to go... well 9 as i'm not counting the day i test! lol

I'm trying to get your bubbles up for good luck!!! Any number ending in "7" is seen to be extra lucky.. 17 27 etc...

I'll keep um coming!!!

lots of     for you and dh


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Natalie 83

Did everything go ok with the EC and ET, how long does the whole IVF process take i know you usually start the treatment on day 21 of your cycle, do you have to do any injections before day 21 or is that when they start, sorry to sound dull but it is a lot different than IUI.

Good Luck!!

   
crazybabe


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

no u start down regging on day 21... then baseline scan about 12days later depending on yr period... then u start stimming!!

Whole process from down regging to test day is about 50 days...  but differes from person to person

My EC went well... got 9eggs... 6 fertilised... Had 2 3day 8cell embryos put back inside at ET... and hopefully all the rest have made it to the freezer!!!

It is stressful and the injections can get a bit much... i was on two a day when stimming but some ladies have to have more,

The 2ww is a nightmare... constantly analysing every twinge etc... hoping for a sign its worked... waiting for test day! 
CARU makes you wait 16days.. and then do hpt


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Natalie 83

What does the down regging and stimming mean, i'm not dull, honest, just that everything is new to me.  It takes quite a long time then doesn't it the whole IVF process i mean, IUI only takes 4 weeks from start to test day.

Don't forget to let me know how you get on, try to relax and take things easy!
Crazybabe


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

It's been a little while since I posted, MIL came to stay and working hard, time just seem to have flown past...
I am now stimming again with ec being next week at some point, so here we go again!

Natalie - good luck with your embies and 2ww   

Hi Claudia - Sorry I cannot help you with the clinic info, but I am sure there lots on here who can help you - I have only lived here 5 months, so not to sure about nice places to eat still in that area... good luck though 

Hayley - good job on the list, better than I would of done  

Hi to everyone else, Girlie, Nicola, Carrie, Crazybabe, Ritz, Murtle, Ali, Lou... ummmm I am sure there are some more I have missed, but hello anyway! - blame it on the drugs!   

Take care all 

Debs xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

crazybabe... 
Down Regging or Down Regulation is when u have injections called Suprecur to basically "SHUT OFF" your body's natural hormones produced by your ovaries. Stimming is when u start another dose of injections called menopur which over stimmulate your ovaries to produce more than one follicle and therefore more eggs. Your ovaries can become quite large and can be a bit uncomfortable towards the end, but as long as u drink plenty and eat plenty of protien as part of a balanced diet you should have no problems... At  collection your put under sedation and the eggs are removed by a tiny needle inserted vaginally along side a internal ultrasound probe. I remember very little about the egg collection but it wasn't too bad, a bit tender afterwards but other than that its ok. Your partner gives his sample while you have EC. The next day you will get a call from embryologist to say how many eggs have fertilised and then they will give you a date and time to go for ET usually 3days later.... The ET is done without sedation and is (or was for me) completely pain free... you get to watch the embryos being put into your womb via ultrasound and you even get a pic. Then its the dreaded 2ww!!! 

Hope this helps... the open evening will be very informative and they explain everything there...

Hi Debz... thanks for your good wishes... hope your EC goes well... keep us informed!!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Natalie 83

Thanks for the information is was very useful to me.  Good luck with the 2ww, take things easy and let DH pamper you, i will be thinking of you, good luck hun!!

Let me know how you get on, keep positive.

crazybabe
xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just thought i'd let you all know that i had a   this morning  

I am completely amazed that it worked first time and am so grateful.

Hope everone else is ok

Luv Nic
x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS​
I'm so so happy for you sweetie​
I had a feeling when i saw u'd posted that it was a ​
Bet you a dh are on ​
Make sure u take it easy now and Good Luck for your scan​
Its so good to hear good news... C'mon the 27th and hopefully i'll be joining you​


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Nicola

CONGRATUALTIONS!!! 

Lets see more BFPS on here! 

Carrie


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Claudia

I am at Cromwell in Swansea and I think they are brilliant there! 

I had a BFP from IUI and a BFP from IVF - still waiting to hold the end result but I think they are fab there! 

Carrie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations Nicola....

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!

I'm sure that you are still in shock and a state of denial- i still am (oops should really start to hit you once you've got them babes!!) Wishing you a very safe and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations Nic,

Lou x


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies girls  

I honestly cant believe it. Me and DH were both crying when the result came up.

I have booked my first scan for the 8th June. Ive gone from a 2ww to a 3ww now   

take care all
Nic x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Nic...

This whole pregnancy thing seems to be a waiting game.. 

1st..  2ww...
2nd.. 3ww for scan, then 7and a bit month wait for baby!!!   

I'm sooooo pleased for you, Its great to hear some good news... 

Good Luck chick and keep me posted!!


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Congratulations Nic!

What fantastic news! You must be over the moon. Having just joined you South Glam Peeps it's great to see what a nice bunch of supporting girlies you all are and many thanks for all the welcomes.

Sending lots of   to other 2WW'ers

Claudia x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Nic

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]      CONGRATULATIONS   [/move]

Well done girl, you must be over the moon. I tested this exact day last year and now ahave Iestyn x

Hayley


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Nicola 

Congratulations on your   am really pleased for you!!

Debs good luck for ec next week hunny will be keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxx

Caz glad you feeling better hun

Hi to everyone else

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola

Congratulations hun to you both!!   Oh are i bet you abd DH were so excited when you got the BFP, i am so happy for you, you make sure that you take things easy now mind!!!

Hopefully my IVF will start soon and will be as positive as yours.

Well done!!

crazybabe


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

An update from me, I had EC yesterday and got 7 eggs, 5 have fertilized, so we will wait and see what the phone call tomorrow brings for how many we have to transfer!

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Just wanted to let you all know i got a BFP today... so so happy, scared, excited... dont know how to feel really!!! Scan is booked for the 14th June so fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is ok...

Nat xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS NAT     Im sooooo pleased for you!!

Take it easy and try not to think about the 3ww to the scan  

Thanks to all the girls who replied to my BFP post. Still in shock  

Take care all
luv nic


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

HI all

Natalie, wow fantastic news, well done - It's the most amazing feeling hey 

Natalie83 - tx CARU -  - 1st scan June 14th 

Debz1965 - tx Sheffield - on 2ww 

Girlie - tx Cardiff - Icsi NOv o6 - Taking a break deciding what to do next 

Nicola1981 - tx Swansea Cromwell -  - 1st scan 8th June 

Ritzi - tx LWC - FeT cancelled for May, awaiting new date. 

LouG - tx Cromwell - Dylan and Gracie born April this year  

TaynaTurner - tx CARu - 3rd IUI soon 

Redhay - tx Cromwell Swansea -Iestyn born Jan this year. 

Cax Nox - tx Swansea - Baby Oscar  RIP - Egg share this April  then 

AliR - tx Swansea - Heidi and Catrin born April this year  

Alibee - tx Lister egg share -  TWINS 

Murtle - tx Swansea now Bristol - 2 x Icsi - Trying again soon 

Crazybabe -tx CARU - Awaiting 1st IVF 

Claudiamark - tx Swansea - EC Friday 1st June 

A new list ladies, let me know if anthing is wrong. Heres to a load more BFP's for everyone, good luck to the girls waiting for 2st scans, I wonder if we'll have anymore twins 

Just had a look through and Allybee has had 1st scan...............quess what? TWINS
Hayley


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Sorry for being AWOL for a while. I’ve been mega busy with course work and exams, followed by a well deserved break in Devon last week. 

Hayley –   thanks for doing the list…fab job. BTW I’m now at the Bristol CRM.

Nicola – CONGRATULATIONS! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Natalie – CONGRATULATIONS! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Debz – Wow! You move fast! I blinked and almost missed your entire cycle. Good luck for et    

Crazybabe – I hope you find the open evening interesting. Don’t be afraid to ask questions whilst you're there. 

Ali – How are you and you’re gorgeous girlies doing?

Claudia – Welcome! That’s quite a long road trip for you from Plymouth to Swansea. Hope it works out ok for you. 

Allybee – Twins   …fantastic   

Chally – Welcome to FF and in particular to our thread. Some of the girls posting here have had or are having Tx at CARU. I’m sure they’ll be glad to answer any questions you may have.

Ritz – if you’re passing through, I’m sorry your FET was cancelled. Hope you are ok   &  

As for me, next cycle has been delayed. When I went for a baseline scan and dummy ET a few weeks back, the consultant spotted a polyp thingy that has to be removed before I can continue. So now I have to see my GP for a referral. Hopefully, it won’t take too long and I can start my cycle this summer.

Promise to keep up a bit more 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Murtle Many thanks for the welcome  It's a bit of a drive alright but I'm Cabin Crew based in London so used to long drives. Having said that, 6 hours up and back to Swansea yesterday gave me a serious headache!!

Redhay I wonder if you could add me to your list? I'm at the Cromwell having EC friday 1st June. Thanks 

Nicola1981 Well has it sunk in yet?! I bet you and DH are pinching yourselves. Congratulations again 

Natalie83 OMG another  congratulations girl!! There's a lot of good luck on this thread and wishing you all the best 

Debz1965 Hope your 2WW isn't sending you batty - I'm really impatient on them

AliR Thanks for the emails, you're a star. Hope all is good with those beautiful girls

Hi to Girlie, Ritzi, LouG, TaynaTurner, Cax Nox, Alibee, and Crazybabe sorry no more personals but I'm knackered now!!

So I had my consultation at Swansea last monday week, got AF an hour before we arrived but started cycling straightaway. Started stims on weds, had scan yesterday (day eight) and having EC on friday!! Can't believe how fast this is happening - it's fantastic. Very excited (except for the bit where they put a needle up your ladygarden..) Anyway that's it from me,

Claudia


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Girlie - thanks for the message hun 

Murtle - Yes it seemed that way to me as well 'blinked and it had been and gone' on my 2ww now and on day 5 post transfer! - that's the beauty of short protocols, wait for AF and then you are off!

Claudia - Welcome   - good luck for the 1st I hope it all goes well for you 

Nicola, Natalie -    

Update from me is that out of the 5 eggs that fertilized, 3 went on to divide. I have 2 x 4 cell grade3 and 1 x 3 cell grade 3 on board.......because of the grade we decided to have all 3 put back and risk it, as the chance of all 3 taking are extremely slim, I would be happy with 1!!... but I already feel like AF is on her way. It was like this around this time the last time I got a BFN, so not holding out any hope and tbh it's my way of protecting myself for a big fall by getting my hopes up!
Not sure I can go through all this again as I found it very hard this time with injections, in fact the whole process really - they only up side was last time I was really a hormonal emotional mess and would cry at the smallest thing, this time I have not had any of those kind of effects!

A hello to Ritz, Caz, Ali, Hayley, Crazybabe,Allybee, Lou, plus anyone else I have missed!

Well I am actually going to get dressed today, first time since Sunday!   and head off out to the shops for a change!

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all

Claudia - Added you to the list, good luck   Heres to a whole bunch of eggs for you  

Debz- I hope your ok, this IVF business is so hard, and so emotional, no-one or nothing can prepare you for how you feel, Good luck with the 2ww, what date are you testin?

Murtle - It's bad enough waiting for tx, but now having to wait to have a polyp removed........nightmare, how long will that take?  I hope it's not too long, ask GP to try and push it along if you can, keep on to them.  

All is well here, planning a BB night in with some wine!

Hayley


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi All

I'm back, sorry for being away for so long, been very busy at work etc and DH and i went out last bank holiday to Swansea, i have been recovering all week, i have been so tired, not used to it, but we went with our friend and had a brilliant laugh!!

Nicola – CONGRATULATIONS! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Natalie – CONGRATULATIONS! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 
  


Speak soon

Debz- I hope your ok, i know that fertility treatment can be very stressful i had 3 x IUI which unfortunately didnt work for me now i am waiting for the first IVF.


Keep your chin up hun

It will all be worth it.

Luv
Crazybabe

XXXX


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all,

Crazy - sounds like you had a crazy weekend...does you good to let your hair down once in a while...glad you enjoyed yourself.

Hayley - I hope you are enjoying BB this year. I vow every year not to watch it but I inevitably become hooked. I usually start watching it after 2-3 weeks when they have all calmed down a bit.

Debz - Have you got dressed yet today   I was a blubbering mess during all my cycles...just blame the hormones. You've also done 2 cycles very close together so it's no wonder you are feeling a bit down. As for the AF symptoms...it's just far  too early to tell yet. You must be shattered after all the jabbing and travelling so try and put your feet up and take things easy. You have 3 precious cargoes on board.....there's a good chance of at least snuggling in for the duration. Keeping everything crossed for you   

Claudia - wow! That's quick work! Are you having iui or ivf? I guess you must also be on the 2ww. How does that effect you with your job...do you still fly? Fingers crossed for you    

Jayne - well done in your race! You finished in good time. Hope you enjoyed your goody bag  

As for me, I have a private appointment on Tuesday to see about getting this polyp thingy removed. Didn't see the point of nagging my GP to get a quick NHS appoint....just don't need the stress right now. 

I have my sisters staying with me next weekend. I have Friday and Saturday planned but I'm a bit stuck for Sunday. I'm anticipating hangovers all round and other than a bit of shopping in Cardiff I'm stuck for ideas. Anybody got any suggestions?

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Murtle

I suddenly thought about that the other day that I have had 2 IVF's very close, in fact when I think about it I think on my first natural cycle since the last IVF I started again immediately, most people have 2 natural cycles before starting again! No wonder I am an emotional mess alot!

How old are you sister and what kind of thing are they into? - there is that place museum place where it shows how Welsh houses were built in Cardiff, sorry I am not sure what it's called, apparently it's only £2.50 to park and no entrance fee! Our friends took their children there on Friday and they had a great day out apparently!

Hello to everyone else, short  of time today, but I hope everyone is fine and dandy 

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Debz- how you feeling hunnie? When do you test?

Congrats to all the pregnancies.. blink and you miss you much news. Sorry i havent been around to congratulate properly.. had my hands full a little!! Hears to happy healthy pregnancies

Allybee- you lucky lucky thing (said with fingers in ears to drown out the synchronised crying) no seriously i love being a twin mummy although it is harder than i ever imagined. Hope the pg goes smoothly for you x

Was thinking of going to parc forestfach tomorrow so if anyone is free and around fancy a coffee in M and S around half 12 ish?

Ali
x x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Debz - my sisters are both adults and I doubt they would be interested in St Fagans, although I really like it there. I'm the sensible intellectual one whilst they are both shopperholic ravers  

Good luck for testing tommorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you      

Ali - You sound tired but happy   Have a good time shopping tomorrow...bet you get lots of strangers coming up to you to coo over your babies  

I saw the consultanant yesterday regarding my polyp thingy. Its removal is scheduled for next Tuesday so hopefully I will be able to start Tx in July.

I hope you are all out enjoying this fabulous weather...I am so hoping it will last through the weekend

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Debz - Good luck with testing today, hope it's your time x    

Nicola - Good luck with the scan tomorrow,    

Murtle - Great news that your getting the polyp done so quickly, bring on JUly hey!  

Hayley


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello, can I come in??!!

i'm due to start IVF July/August this year, it's been a looooonnnnggggg time coming!  It's great to read over your journeys and it's so helpful to hear from other people who have been through the process at CARU. 

Good luck to everyone and loads of congrats to those who have had a   recently.  It's very inspiring.

Crazybabe, were you at the open evening on 6th July?

xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

for me today......

Sorry no personals........ maybe another day!

Debs x


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Debz i just wanted to say how sorry i am  

Take care
luv nic xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Debz so sorry hun!!! sendin you loads of  

Nic, how did the scan go? I've got mine on the 14th. Had one last friday but could only see the sac as i was only 5wks. Hoping everything is ok this week!

Big Hugs to everyone

Nat xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Nat,

The scan went fine thanks. Only 1 baby on board   We saw the heartbeat which was amazing. The clinic told me to stay off work til im 12 weeks as i have alot of fluid around my ovaries so that suits me fine   

My sickness has calmed down a bit as i am eating small meals more often but i do find that when i'm hungry i have to eat straight away or i feel terrible.

I have been to the docs today and got my first ante-natal appointment on thursday. I still dont believe that im pregnant mind you   i just cant wait for it to sink in.

Anyway i hope everything goes fine for your scan this week. Let me know how you get on.

Take care
luv nic xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Oooo nic another 5 weeks off work... what will ya do       

It didnt sink in that i was pg until i was in the hosp with two bundles in my arms!!! enjoy it hun, and please take it easy!

Ali
x x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

That's fab news NIc - am so pleased for you.

Make sure you rest lots and make the most of your time off work,

Lou x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

So So glad everything is ok! What will you do with another 5 weeks off?? I suppose its not like the 2ww so you can take it easy without the worry and you can still go shoppin etc... this weather is making me drink loads of water so i'm hoping thats helping with my ohss... only got the mild form but dont want it to get any worse. Are u showing at all? I already have a "bump" and all my trousers are refusing to fit! If its not twins... its a baby elephant!!!  

I have only been sick a few times but feel sick for most of the day, apart from when i am eating!! What an excuse to pig out!!!  Scan is thursday so i will let you all know how it goes!

Hope everyone else is keeping ok...

Nat xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow nat x x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you AliR...  But nervous but excited at the same time, i feel so emotional!! 

I did another HPT yesterday to "make sure" it was still BFP... and it was. Wonder how many more it will take to convince me?!?!   

Nat xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I did so many home pregnancy tests      still dont believe it!!!!!


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

OMG!!! What an emotional experience!!! We had our scan today... Baby is fine, good strong heartbeat... when they measured it they said i was 7wks 4days so being as i'm not "technically" 7wks til tomorrow its a whole 5days bigger than they were expecting but they said it was a good thing!

Apparently... i have a "textbook" Corpus Luteum, which according to the sonographer is something they rarely get to see... hehehe... How Chuffed and i?!?!      Big Grins all round!

LOL AliR i think the twins are proof enough!! LOL... i think my urge to test has been quashed for a while. 

Got another scan in two weeks... so its count down to that now!


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Nat I'm so pleased everything went well for you   

Its an amazing feeling seeing the heartbeat isnt it  

I had my antenatal appt yesterday but the midwife just gave me some forms to fill in and is coming to my house on sunday instead for the booking appt. Do you have to go to your docs now for them to sort out your antenatal appt or have you got to wait til after you have the next scan??

The midwife told me i will only have my next scan at 12 weeks now which is ages away   

How are you feeling anyway? Im still feeling sick most of the day but luckily the pains i was getting seem to have gone for the time being. 

speak to u soon

Hi to everyone else 

take care
luv nic xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Debz – so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are ok. Sending you loads of cyberhugs         

Nic – I hope the pain and sickness ease off for you soon. Enjoy the rest of your time off work. Glad the scan went well  

Natalie – I am so pleased the scan went so well for you. You can put the pee sticks away now  

Lou – Nice to ‘see’ you. Dylan and Gracie look so gorgeous!  

Ali – How are you?

Babybird – Welcome. Good luck with your cycle. July isn’t too far away now  

Hayley – Have you and Iestyn been up to anything exciting lately?

I had an op on Tuesday to remove this polyp thingy…all went according to plan though still feeling a bit sore. I now have to wait a full cycle before starting a new Tx cycle so should be good to go in July.

The consultant who performed my op has arranged for us to have our free go at CARU. We were about to start from them last year but were caught up in the funding crisis. We never heard from them again and assumed we had missed our chance. I have to phone them on Monday to see where we stand. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend…we seem to have missed most of the rain…makes a nice change  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Murtle... Glad everything went ok!!! 

I had tx at CARU and although they are really lovely and very friendly they are a bit "pants" at keeping you informed about things. Before i started treatment i pestered them for about a year, every few months giving them a call and sending emails... they never seemed to return calls when they were supposed to or send letters they said they would. But in fairness during our tx cycle they were brilliant!!! Couldn't have wished for better treatment really!!! 

Hope all goes well for you in July!!!

Nat xx


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

First of all, massive apologies for joining the thread and then going quiet  Everything just moved so quickly with Mr Mamisso and my tx took off!! The upshot of it is.....

I got a     In fact I've had 10  (well you have to be sure don't you??!!) You Swansea girls are SO lucky and I feel blessed to have some of that luck rub off on me. First scan on 9th July..

Here's wishing all the ladies on tx the most    ever and hope the good luck continues

Claudia


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Well done Claudia...

10 HPT's... wow... i thought my 3 were bad enough!!! 

So so pleased for you, its an amazing feeling isn't it?!? After 8weeks it still doesn't seem real for me yet! (Apart from the constant nausea, sore boobs, bloated tummy... Not that i'm complaining at all) 

The first scan is amazing... to see that little heart beating away was such an emotional moment!! 

Keep us updated!! Enjoy every minute

Nat xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

have PM'd you claudia


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi girls
can i join you?  I've been away for a few weeks since my computer at home died.  Previously i had some fantastic support from the 2WW board but have come back this week and wasn't sure where to go until i found this board.  
Natalie - i remember you from the same 2ww board, glad to see everything is going well for you.

i had my   on May 31st and have my first scan on Friday 22nd June but I'm not sure what to expect.  I've been a bit stressed as i have some final exams this week and i began losing last week but it seems to have stopped now.  i feel so lucky that it's worked first time but my DH keeps reminding me that there is a long way to go yet.

love luck and babydust to you all  
amanda
x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Amanda... Glad to see yr back and well done on yr BFP!!!

Did u seek advice regarding yr loosing? Hope everything is ok for you! Not Long now til yr scan, how many weeks will you be? I had an "emergency"  scan due to abdo pains at 5wks and couldn't really see much! Then had my "1st" scan at 7 wks and could see our tiny baby (11.6mm) with its little heart beating like a good 'un! I've got another scan next thursday and i'll be 9wks then... Can't wait to see how much jelly beans grown! (Thats what we have named her/him as thats what it looked like on the scan) 

Sending you loads of  
    &      

Nat xx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies sorry been absent but been away on hols and the boy's been poorly since our return, he's a demanding little fellow at the mo, but who cares, I signed up for this.  

I promise to pop on with personnals tonight when he's asleep ..............and update the list we have a few more ~BFP~ 's to add and a few welcomes to do.   As well as congratulations and good lucks  

Hayley


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hiya
had last exam today - Hurray!!!!  
Only 2 days til my first scan, I'm really excited but I'm not sure what to expect because I'm not really sure how many weeks i will be.  Do you work it out from the day EC or the day of last AF?  so i could either be nearly 6 weeks or nearly 8 weeks?

I'm sure I'll get the answers to all my questions on Friday at the clinic, they gave me some great advice last weekend when i started loosing and really calmed me down.  I can be such a drama queen! but nothing has ever mattered so much before. 

glad to see I'm not alone - I've done 4 HPT so far
take care all
amanda


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Evening all

Debz - I'm so sorry it was a nother BFN for you, I really thought it was your time. I hope you and Dh are just spending some quality time together. IF is so cruel.  

Murtle - Great news that the op went ok, July is soooooooooo close, I bet your really keen to start cycling again, this seems to be a very lucky thread theose BFP's are coming thick and fast, good luck  

Amanda - Welcome to the thread and congrats on your , good luck with your scan. I think on test day, ie 2 weeks afetr et, your 4 weeks pg, so what does that make you. Good luck with the scan, we've had a few twins on here too  Great news that all exams are finished , what have you been studying?

Natalie - Hows the little jelly bean? Great news on the scan seeing the little bean for the 1st time is fab, the 12 week scan is even more amazing. Seeing it's little arms and legs, my little one was wiggling around like a worm. 

Claudia - Yes heres a big  for leaving just after joining, but hey who can blame you, a huge congrats on you BFP too, 10 HPT's he he he , I did 7 I think. You can never quite believe it hey? Stick around this time keep us all updated  

Nicola - Great news on your scan, 1 precious baby on board great news.  Dont expect too much from the midwives, unfortunatley I found then to be of littl help, but thats just my opinion. Maybe yours will be much better. I found they were just too busy. But FF was my saviour!

Wecome - Babybirs, good luck with starting tx in July/August as I said earlier this seems a very lucky thread. 

LouG - Hope the babies are well and your managing some sleep, little monkeys hey?

AliR - Oh no got your message about 4 hours too late about coffee in Fforestfach, please lets do a meet, Iestyn would love 2 little girlfriends x

Ok I'm off to try and update list, any moderator help would be appreciated as I think there must be any easy way to do it, when I do it I keep have to readd the bold, size,  's I'm cutting and pasting is this the easiest way?

Anyone up for a meet, maybe Friday? Fforestfach? Lunch time? For coffee?

Hayley


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Redhay... haven't you been busy!! Good Luck with the List!!

A Meet would be great but i live in Newport and dont drive!   and work every Friday... 

A week today and i get another scan, I can't wait!!!

Nat xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I can meet tomorrow... shall we say 12 then we can do coffee or lunch depending on how we feel. Where do you fancy... M&S? I'll be on later but i'll PM you my mobile to confirm!

Would be lovely to meet some more of you

Ali
x x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Great Ali, will be there, does the M & S clothes shop have a cafe?  I'll Im you my mobile later.  Will you be brining the girls, I'll have Iestyn with me. 

Any more takers?

Hayley


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Aw girls, I would love to meet as I only work behind there, but I have the day as I am moving house!!! I am then off on hols... 

I am hoping new house, new baby.... 

I hope everyone is well and nice to see a few more BFP's and I hope all the babies are behaving themselves! 

Take care all

Carrie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

yes theres a cafe upstairs and the girls are looking forward to meeting you and iestyn too

p.s i'll be the ones with the twins... please notice me or i'll end up walking to a complete stranger and making a total fool of myself for a change 

Happy new house Caz!!! Shame you can't join us

Nat- we'll have to meet in cardiff next time so its easier for you to get to us... at the moment i think newport is a bit far for me but maybe in a few months?

hello to everyone else

photos of the girls

http://vmphoto.photobox.co.uk/album/5571211
x x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ali

Congratulations on the twins i have just looked at the photos, oh my god! what beautiful twins, you both must be over the moon to be blessed with two beautiful babies.

Take care with everything

Luv

Crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

I'm in Cardiff and just starting out with this whole process   - have had my initial consultation and my blood tests so far with info evening, counselling session and hycosy coming up.  Our treatment will be private with CARU as we are not eligible for NHS which means £££ but less waiting time. We're in the middle of the house moving palava at present so I don't want to be getting my first round of IUI until after August when we should hopefully be into the new house.

Look forward to chatting with you all in the coming months / years, good luck to you all with your treatments.  

Sally x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?  I live in Pontypridd, a district nurse, in a local surgery.  We've been ttc for about 7 years now.  We've had clomid (8 months of), 3 IUI, and am on the waiting list for IVF at UHW.  So at the moment are just trying naturally.

It's nice to see some other Welsh ladies here, hope to get to know you all

Claire


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome cookiesal - Good luck with the tx.

Had a very nice meet with Ali on Friday ladies........ and we must not forgot 2 very beautiful young ladies too , it was really great to meet in person and have coffee and chat, I hope next time we can get a few more people together.  

Cax - Where are you moving to?  I hope your settled in and the puter is up and running!

Claire - You were posting as I was tpying, welcome and good luck with tx 

Hayley


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi and welcome cookiesal and claire1. Good luck with your treatments and hopefully we'll get to know you better over the next few months!

I second that we need a bigger meet soon and redhay... iestyn is lush. Get your mascara out tho if you meet him ladies.. his eyelashes are to die for and are bound to make you jealous!!! Had a lovely time on friday thanks hayley!!

Cax- hope your not away from FF for too long. Hope the move went well!!

Hi Nat, Nic, Lou, crazybabe, claudia amanda, murtle, debz, babybirs and anyone else i have forgotten!!

Ali
x x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies I need some advise.

I'm a week late for the   I've done a test this afternoon and had a  .  I have sore boobs, and do sometimes have a wave of feeling sick, but this could just be me looking for signs  .

Help ladies what would you do?

I'm due to go out tommorrow night for an all expensive paid dinner (a rep bribe), so don't know whether to drink nor not

Claire


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Claire.... Its so confusing isn't it!?!

If i were you i wouldn't risk having a drink just incase, wait a few more days and then do another HPT! If you are pregnant it could just be that your HCG levels are still too low to pick up on a HPT although most are pretty responsive to even low levels of HCG. Have you rang yr GP for their advice?? They might be able to offer you a blood test.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.... Going without a drink for one evening isn't the end of the world if you get the BFP you have been waiting for! 

Good Luck... Keep us posted

Nat xx


----------



## michelle lisa (Jun 28, 2007)

hi 

I'm from bridgend, just found out my tubes are blocked feeling very distraught and lost, no info given from hospital sent home with nothing and told I do not qualify for nhs treatment. any info greatly appriciated.

                                                                Michelle xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick note before I brave going out into the rain to get DH a birthday present.  The   arrived on Thursday.  So the tests were right.

Oh well will just have to make sure that we do even more   this month.

Michelle I'm sorry to hear your news, the hospital should have given you some information.  Which hospital was it?.  I cant really give you any advise, as I don't really know much about blocked tubes.  But there should be some info in the achieves, or maybe some of the others can help.  Wishing you the best and sending you some .

Claire


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Hope your all ok, this thread can go from really busy to very, very quiet. 

Claire - It's always so diappointing when the witch rears her ugly head, heres to some BMS and a natural BFP for you  

Michelle - It's heartbreaking to be told that there is something wrong, but please do not give up hope, there are many ladies in your position who with the help of IVF have had a healthy baby.  I know it is diffucult to be told you are not intitled to funding but speak to your GP and they may be able to help.  I hope this helps I wish you all the luck in the World  

Ali - How are those gorgeous girls?  Still very good I bet    How about a meet next week sometime?

No news really, just busy doing ........................I cant really put my finger on it.

Murtle - Are you starting tx soon?  Good luck 

Hayley


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

What a fab photo hayley!! How is your gorgeous little lad?

The girls are good but getting harder to take out and about as they sleep all the time and are then a  nightmare in the evening!!! 

i'm not sure i can do a meet next week. We are hoping to go the netherlands but we havent had the girls passports back yet   If we dont go i'm def up for another coffee tho  

It would be nice if some of you other ladies want to join us too!!

Maybe we could meet in cardiff if its easier for some ppl?

Michelle it is always worth talking to your GP just incase he can prescribe the drugs- that will at least make it cheaper. Do you mind me asking why your not entitled to free tx? There are lots of girls on here that have had blocked tubes it might be worth posting on peer support board

Claire- hope DH had a nice birthday. Enjoy the BMS this month sweetie!

Hope everyone is ok. 

Ali
x x


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone

Can I join you all please?

I have a little girl from my first round of ICSI.  She is 18 months and I start jabbing next week to try again.  Really nervous.

I live in Cardiff.  I'm having my treatment at London Women's Clinic in Pentwyn.  Anyone else getting/or had their treatment there?

I've been a member of the site for 2 years and still post on my original cycle buddies thread from my first treatment, but somehow I missed the Wales section until now!

ClaireB

p.s. I know I'm new but if you do meet up next week (and I'm not working) - can I come please?


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

OK girls why dont we arrange to meet on thursday next week... wecan decided on a place when we see the weather etc... I'm not going to the netherlands anymore  as the girls pasports still arent back so hopefully we'll be able to go the first week in August instead.

Welcome Claire- of course you're welcome to meet up with us hun... there's no rule for 'older members'   

We'll have to think of somewhere than can accomodate us all!

Ali
x x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

take it that the meet isnt happening then


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey everyone... a meet in cardiff sounds good, sorry i haven't posted in a while but have been soooo tired!!!

Myself and a few ladies from the CARU board are meeting in cardiff on the 30th which is a monday. I think we are meeting in starbucks at the bottom of queen street and then i think a few of us will go on for lunch somewhere... I'm sure you'll all be more than welcome to join us. We haven't arranged a time yet tho!

Hope everyone is well... 

Nat xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Aww thanks for the invite natalie... but unfortunately i'll be in the netherlands that week (starbucks is also a little cramped for my twin buggy    ) have a lovely time tho!

Ali
x x

Think we might need to meet in a park for a picnic if the weather is nice


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Natalie, I cant make it either but, hope to meet soon x 

Hi Ali 

Are the girls all tucked up in bed.  Maybe a meet next week ?  Name the place, how about Bridgend? Or .................I dont mind really. 

Hayley x


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just a suggestion for a meeting in Cardiff - anyone been to Cafe Junior?  Its a cafe with los of toys, big play area etc.

Claire


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I can do a meet next week, but only monday or tuesday... not sure if thats any good to anyone?

Can meet in bridgend or cardiff

Ali
x x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

HI All,  

Ali - Cant do Monday or Tuesday,   Sorry, let me know your next free days. 

Anyone else fancy a meet?

Any news anyone, it's very quiet on here, I know I must do the list but it takes ages, I will try this week x

Hayley


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok meet organisation....

How about the week of 6th Aug.... this should give people enough time to organise. Let me know preferable days and we'll do a majority meet- cafe junior in cardiff sounds good if its big enough to accomodate us!

Ali
x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls i live in the rhondda valleys i am having waiting to have treatment at caru as soon as my af arrives, im not sure if i have posted on this thread before itll be nice to get to know more of u girls hugs ema xxxx  [/color]


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

welcome ebonie and good luck with your tx at caru


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Sorry not been on here in a while. 

Hello new ones. 

As for me, just waiting for my recipient to have a period and then hoping to start this month.... fingers crossed

Love to all

Carrie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Alir thankyou hun i think i will like this board ur twins are beautiful u have ur hands full lol speak soon 
Hi cax nox good luck hun     hugs ema xxxxx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

Re a meet w/c 6th Aug.  Would love to come if free.  Its the week I'm having e/c & e/t though maybe I'm being a bit ambitious!  But, if there is anyway I can make it - I will!

Cafe Junior wouldl be ideal for the twins AliR.  There is a baby corner with floor gyms and bumbos, numerous high chairs etc.  There is also a huge play area for older children with numerous toys.    

(they do charge though.  It's free for under 1s.  £1.25 for adults and £2 for over 12 month olds).  They do coffees, paninis.  There are always a lot of children there.  

With this in mind I think i've insensitive - for those who aren't bringing children, I don't know if they would enjoy the environment because it is dominated by children.  Apologies if I have upset anyone.  I have a habit of putting my foot in it but I should know better on this subject.

Regards

Claire


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm probally working, so I dont think that I will be meting you all that week (Late afternoons, nights, or weekends would be better for me), sorry.

I also felt a a little reluctant to come, as the place is predominately for children, and as we dint have any, I thought that I would be the odd one out.  Sorry.

Hope to met up soon and hope everyone is well.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all

Hope everyone enjoyed summer (I am assuming that was the quick glimpsse of sunshine that we had in the past 24 hours!)  

Ah well, almost the weekend - anyone else waiting on the arrival of the new Harry Potter book? 

Hope you're all doing OK.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry claire, 

didnt mean to be insensitive to you, and being in a place like that could be very distressing i do understand sweetie   I just find it difficult to get the buggy into some areas! I dont forget the struggle we had to get here and i am really sorry    

Ali
x x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Its ok really, just me being over sensitive.  It's been a long enough road for us all, and I'm thankful that some of us have something to show for it, as it gives the rest of us some hope.

How about we have 2 mets, one for everyone that can make it during the day, and another a difffernet night and make that one a ladies night.

Again sorry for my oversensitivity,

Claire


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
Im from Cardiff..have been ttc since I lost my only child to a brain haem in 2005 at the heath..I could never replace him but having had him cant bear the thought of life without a child
have tried naturally, healthy diet, IVF with donor eggs, FET and with my own eggs in Poland
hoping to go to IM in Barcelona in September
would love to meet up with you all and share notes!
nikki


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Nikki

So sorry to hear about your loss.  I cant imaging what you have been through.

I think some of the girls were looking at arranging a met soon, during the day to cafe junior.  Some of the others were also thinking about arranging a night time met, for the ones that are working, that cant make the day.  But nothings been sorted for that one.

Welcome and look forward to meting you, & getting to know you.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Welcome to FF.  So sorry to hear what you've been through, I can't even begin to imagine how tough the past few years must have been.

Claire - I'd be up for an evening meet.  I'm in Cardiff (well just outside).  Would be really good to chat, support eachother and share experiences.

Sallyx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

I'm off on holidays next week, so would be able to do any night that week, as we're not going away.  I understand if thats too short notice for every one, it was just an idea.

As I'm in Pontypridd I don't mind traveling to Cardiff, as I think that the majority if us live around that area.  Does anyone have any ideas or preferences on where?

Would be good to met up

Claire


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello, I've been ttc since last aug and been on clomid since april. i went for my 3 month review last week- just expecting a repeat prescription - but was told that my initial scan (back in March) showed only one tube and that was probably due to my dh passing a std to me!!!! I have been so upset by this news and was totally unprepared for it. I am now on the waiting list for IVF and awaiting a hsg to see if my tubes really are closed.
Does anyone know the waiting time for IVF at CARU and has anyone had a hsg who can share their experience please? I've read that it's a very painful procedure - can anyone verify that?
Looking forward to getting to know you!
Poppy


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

Claire1 - sorry again for being so daft.  The idea of two meets is a good suggestion.

AliR - I can't say for definate yet re the w/c 6th because that is hopefully the week of my treatment.  Is the following week any good for you?  And anyone else?

Hi to Nikki & Poppy.  

Nikki I'm really sorry to hear of your loss and wanted to wish you the best for your treatment.  

Poppy my best friend had twin boys about 6 weeks ago following IVF treatment.  Her situation was similar, she had damaged tubes following chlamydia.  She did have a laparoscopy to look at the tubes then a procedure to see if they could open the tubes.  She didn't think either were too bad. She was in one night for both I think.  Others can probably give you more details.  

Are most of you at CARU?  I'm at London Womens Clinic.  My GP originally referred dh to a urologist (which was a waste of 4 months and £600 but thats another story).  We ended up at BUPA that way and sort of stayed there because we had to pay either way but I probably should have considered CARU.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm at CARU although I have been to the LWC open evening and thought the staff there were lovely.  Our GP referral took us to CARU and everyone there has been wonderful so we've stuck with them as we're self funded and its slightly cheaper.


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm still around, a meet with or without the boy would be great for me.

Hello and welcome to our newbies.  Hope your all ok and not too overwhelmed by the possility of tx.   

No time for personnals sorry and there are so many new names on here to catch up with x

Hayley


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Claire B It's OK really, I should learn not to be over sensitive.  Please forget it.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls sorry i aint been on here much but i have been in hospital for a operation on my ear i will be on here much more as i could do with a good chat lol hope to speak to u all soon hugs ema xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Ebonie

Hope the op went well.  What's your plan for starting tx now?  

Sally


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi all
so lovely that there are people locally who want to chat..looking forward to meeting you all
I had a failed IVF and FET and LWC and altho we were unsuccessful, they were mostly lovely, especially Mr Mamisso.  

Poppy..I had an HSG at the Heath..I didnt have to wait long, altho you have to have it at a certain time in your cycle, and altho it was uncomfortable it certainly was not painful

Nikki


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls it is nice to chat to other people in the same situation isnt it, 
Hi cookie yes the op went well feeling better know thank god, well we are waiting till we come back from holidays thats in september so well be starting a fresh still a while to go know but it will be worth it hope fully it is nice to chat to u all and yes it wil be graet to meet up one day speak to u all soon hugs ema xx aka ebonie xxxxxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello everyone.. good to see so many new faces.. us welshies always seem to be lagging in numbers! Hope to get to know you all a little better 

enjoy the sunshine

Ali
x x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls how are u all have u been enjoying the nice weather its good to have it for a change isnt it,
it does seem quiet on here alir how are you and how are the twins i expect they are keeping u busy  lol speak soon girls hugs ema aka (ebonie)


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Just a little busy but more with relatives.. my grandfather is down for a week and last week we were visiting robs family in the netherlands.. cant wait for everyone to go back to work so things can be nice a peaceful again 
x x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi everyone
joining you today.
I've been thro one IVF at LWC cardiff/ swansea -BFN
Been to CARU today and begin downregs Sept.
This site is full of positive vibes and successes..........gives us all hope.
Good luck to those soon to be mums and those mums to be!
Scouse X


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Scouse

So sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Best of luck for your treatment at CARU, sending lots of       and


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi scouse and welcome,

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your next treatment     

Ali
x x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your welcome and kind wishes!
Ali your twins are beautiful- congrats!
Looking forward to starting this cycle- feeling positive!
Good luck ladies  Nicola X


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola

Good luck with your next treatment.  Don't know if you have found it yet but there is a specific CARU section on this site so you might even be able to find someone who will be at the clinic around the same time as you.  

Sally x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Sally
Yeah already been on CARU site.
Just been on other IVF forum site and everyone there seems to have had successful tx this month.  Feeling bit low - isn't that awful...... you feel happy for them but?
Oh well maybe its my turn next please god
Best wishes to you and all other couples going thro this journey
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Vicci2205 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello

I dont know if i am doing this right!!

im from newport.

Vicci


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi there Vicci - welcome  

Just chat away and make some pals, ask your questions and share your experiences.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Vicci

welcome to the site. Hope you are finding your way around ok. If you need any help just holla!

Good luck with any treatment you may be having!

Ali
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new here and I'm trying to get used to all the abbreviations... probably doing it all wrong  

I've just started my treatment at CARU.

Andi


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Andie, you will get used to it.  There is a post with a list of abbreviations, I think its on the main index page.

Wishing all the best, there is also a group for CARU ladies if you want to come and join us over there.

Claire


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Claire,

I've had a look and can't find the CARU group, any idea where I find it?

Thanks

Andi


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

Today was my test day on my second ICSI (both at LWC Cardiff) and it was a  .

Am so thrilled, but also trying to stay calm.  Impossible!


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Claire!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!

Enjoy your pregnancy!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Claire      Wishing you all the best.

Andi here is a link to CARU, would be nice to see you over there.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

Hi everyone else

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's fantastic Claire - look after yourself & CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Netty J (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All, just a quicky to say a big hello from Blaencwm. Sorry didn't have chance to read all this thread tonight, but didn't want to read and run & wanted to introduce myself. 
Hope to have time to catch up with you all soon.
Take care & Good luck xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Many congratulations Claire  
I've been away so just catching up on the news.  You must feel very proud of yourself and DH!!!
Hope evrone else is ok?
I'm starting cycle 2 in Sept......anyone else cycling around this time?


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations ClaireB on your BFP!!! fab news hun xx 

also claire1 wow... fantastic news that you had a natural bfp... how far gone are you hun.. onyl just noticed it on your ticker!!

Ali
x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

lovely to hear your good news starting treatment end of month!


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi, good luck with treatment im starting mine end of month!!!
emma


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies

The ladies from the CARU, thread are planning on a meet next week, and I was wondering if anyone from here would like to join us.  It's on Tuesday, and I think that we are meeting in Starbucks, around 6sh. 
Just let us know.

Ali hun, I think you mean a different Claire, I haven't got a BFP or a ticker.

Hope everyone is OK

Claire


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Claire1- Oh hun i'm so sorry to confuse another claire with you... sorry hun  feel very very bad


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

It's very quiet on here lately.

Hope everyone is OK, and enjoying the sun.

Sorry just a short one as I need to get ready to go to the pub and watch the rugby.

Claire


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
Im having IVF at the mo in Barcelona but if any of you are getting together and would welcome an "impostor" I live in Cardiff and would love to meet up
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

I don't live in Cardiff but I'm having treatment at CARU. 

If you want to chat feel free.

Good luck 

Andi x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Andi
Ive just come home from acupuncture in Whitchurch which I thoroughly recommend
Have started my treatment again for IVF in Barcelona..DE IVF and FET in LWC Cardiff this time last year, both failed..IVF in Poland failed earlier this year and this is my second go in Spain..was supposed to have IVF there last week but it was cancelled as my womb lining was shedding
It will be a miracle if it ever happens
Good luck to you
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Who do you see in Whitchurch?  My acupuncturist has a clinic there, I see her in Cowbridge though.

Hope you don't mind me asking, why did you seek tx abroad?

Keep your fingers crossed  

Andi x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well ladies I had reflexology and EFT, last week and it was excellent, really worth the money, cant wait to go back.  I really feel that I should have started earlier.

Nikki some of us met last week, but we did meation, that we should look at arranging another.  Maybe on a weekend, and possibly something for Christmas.  

There's nothing really happening with us at the moment, just TTC naturally.

Claire x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Claire1

I had reflexology back last year, it was so nice and relaxing, but after a few sessions i stopped as it began to get a bit expensive.  I am waiting for the IVF Companion cd to arrive hopefully tomorrow that i ordered off ebay, a few people had said on the Complementary therapie thread that this cd was very relaxing and made a sucess to some of their treatments so i thought i would give it a try, anything for a BFP hey! i start Down regging on the 28th sept, not long now, a bit nervous getting now though.

Has there been any BFP today anyone!!!

 

Love crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

crazybabe,

So you ordered it, I hope you find it useful.

I had reflexology last week for the second time.  This time I actually relaxed for 50 minutes but didn't fall asleep .. just relaxed a little.  Yes, it is expensive.  Along with acupuncture I've lost count of what I've spent on complementary therapies.

I have acupuncture tomorrow ... I hope I feel a difference soon because apart from a headache the first time I had treatment I haven't really felt any different, don't know if my body is any different but my mind doesn't seem to be.  Is that normal?

Why don't you come on over to the Oct/Nov thread and join us cyclers there?

Andi x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Hi Andi
I guess its Pauline you see in Cowbridge..Ive seen her there and in Jacqueline Browns new swanky clinic in Whitchurch..I prefer Cowbridge as its easier to get to as I live in the Vale
Isnt she lovely?

Too many reasons to explain why Im going abroad at the mo but since we lost our only child aged 16 2 years ago we have tried everything to no avail..they have a good success rate in Spain and because Im now 44 and running out of money (plus emotionally not in a good place) we thought it was time to bring in the big guns.  The regulations are different in Spain to cut a long story short
xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki,

I'm truly sorry for your loss, how awful for you. Also please forgive me for raising the question of your tx abroad.  I hope you didn't think I was being too bold.

With regard to your tx now, are you on medication to help with the shedding?

Yes I see Pauline, I've been there today, she is lovely.  Haven't been to Whitchurch yet but may have to because I intend to get acupuncture before and after ET (assuming and hoping I get that far)

I hope things will progress well for you, keep me posted.

Sending you lots of       vibes


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Andi
sorry everyone else but I dont know how to pm..can anyone tell me?
Pauline is REALLY flexible and will do her best to help before and after..clinic in Whitchurch is Penlline Rd..very easy off J32 and carpark at rear
She did my acup before and after one of my DE ivfs with LWC

At last had all clear that my biopsy and hysteroscopy at Barcelona was ok and started on patches again yesterday..scan at LWC next week (they are lovely there, even tho' Im not going back to them this time)

When do you think you will be ready Andi

Would love to arrange another meet but hope not to have to wait til Xmas..
not my favourite time of year these days since I lost Josh..bah humbug and all that
Love to all
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki,

Are you having your scans here and tx in Barcelona?  How does that work with communication between clinics?  And your time for appointments, how do you manage those?  What are the patches?

Sorry if I'm too nosey.  

DH has a low count and I'm not that familiar with all the gynae factors of fertility so please forgive my ignorance.

I start DR on 3 Oct and have my first scan on the 18th.  I did start in August and after 7 days clinic cancelled treatment because they were moving, it had quite a negative affect on me and I had to cancel the next tx because my head wasn't right etc so here I go again ... third time lucky ... fingers crossed.

I can understand your feelings about Christmas etc, maybe you could arrange a meeting that suits you.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

CAn you please give me some advice, i am starting my DR tomorrow (Fri) when i did the jabs with the iui, i used to do them around the same time in the evenings, do you have to stick to the exact time for every jab, as we are may have family to visiting us on the weekend and will probably go out, i never drunk any alcohol at all through the iui tX i had previously, but a glass or tow of larger won't hurt would it.

What do you think!

How are you anyway haven't heard from you this evening

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

When I did them last time I stuck to the same time, I recall being told at the clinic to do this.  They also recommended doing it in the evening to make it easier because when you start the stimms injection that is to be taken in the evening so you only do jabs once a day then.  

How much earlier were you thinking of taking them at the weekend?

I'm wondering what time is best for me because when I go for acupuncture I don't get home sometimes 'til 6.30 and when I go to yoga I'm out of the house around 7, and you have to leave time to do them.

Well, I have stopped drinking alcohol already but I guess the decision is yours.  Doc at clinic said alcohol was okay in moderation but I think when stimms begin it's a no no. I would rather give myself the best chance and stop before tx begins but it's difficult when you socialise isn't it.  It's really up to you.

I went for acupuncture after work tonight and had a bit of a manic night, I was hoping to relax but had to run to Sainsbury's after dinner to get first aid stuff for DH, he cut his head at work today, nurse Andi to the rescue  

How are you feeling about starting tomorrow, are you ok?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes I'm fine about starting the DR tomorrow it has seemed to come around quick after waiting months to start, i have been fiven the dosage of 0.5ml of Suprecur for DR, then baseline scan on the 16th Oct.

Speak to you tomorrow

Crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls
Ive just come back from my transfer at IM Barcelona and it went wonderfully (am I being too hasty there, I fear I am)
Anyway, should anyone be looking for a good place I can certainly recommend it..not cheap but very professional and I literally didnt feel a thing

Love to you all
Ps any more news on meeting up?
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Glad things went well for you.

Keep positive .. there's no harm in that.

   

Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

How are you, well i'm on day 7 now of my DR have had lots of bad period pains that i don't normally get but no sign of AF yet, hopefully soon though fingers crossed, i have been feeling a bit down today, as my colege at work brought in the lovely clothes she bought in next for her 10 mth old grand daughter, i was thinking i hope this will be me one day buying baby clothes for my daughter/son, that would be the best present i could ever wish for would be for me and my DH to have our miracle baby.

I am in a awkward situation at work at the moment as i want to know for the future if i will get paid maternity pay by my employer, but we don't have a contract of employment and they could make things awkward for me if i ask outright, and start asking too many questions, as they don't know i'm having ICF tx all my time so far i have had to use my holidays, i don't really knlw waht to do, whether to stay working where i am at the moment or start looking for another job preferably within the council where i know they pay maternity pay, sick pay etc, what would you do if you were in my position.

Sorry for the moan

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

I'm fine thanks.

Before I begin ... don't dare think you are moaning ... we all need to vent our emotions and thoughts at times and this is the place to do it.

Hey you're half way to your scan date, won't be long now, keep that *PMA* 

There are constant reminders all around us of other's babies and yep it's hard.

How come you don't have a contract of employment? It's a tricky one. I guess it depends what you think they'll be like working for when you have a child to look after and possibly have to take leave for illness, because it does happen with children. Would they be understanding?

I'm not entirely happy where I work but I'm hanging on because of the uncertain future and starting again somewhere else with the tx is daunting and I guess my boss is understanding. I hopefully don't intend to return to work if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant ... I'm ready to be a stay at home mum.

Keep you chin up


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes it is a tricky one, but apparently only the engineers where i work get contracts of employment, staff don't get them, seems a bit dodgie to me!!

I think the company would be understanding if and when i have a child if i needed to take the time off, but to be honest i don't entend to go back there if and when i get to maternity leave, i would look for something near home, so i am only staying there until hopefully i get pregnant, they don't know i'm having tx they still think that i'm going back and for hospital about a cyst i had on my ovary from previous tx, i think if they knew they would prob be a bit funny with me and think, mmm hang on this women may be off with maternity leave soon and try and get rid of me, in the other hand they could be extreamly sympathetic but i can't afford to take the risk.  Do you know how long you must work for a employer before entitled to mat pay, i would love to look for another job preferably with the council doing admin/clerical work but i don't want to cut my nose to spite by face.

thanks for listening

wish af would hurry up and show, so i know DRegging is working

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't really know .. but I think it's immediately.  It used to be two years but I think it's all changed now.  Obviously you'd have to work past any probationary period or they could get rid of you for other reasons if they were that way inclined.  

My Boss was understanding with my tx ahead and so was another manager but he did comment that it crossed his mind he could lose me ... typical man


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

where is everyone?
Nikki


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Nikki

I had my BL Scan today, everything fine, linning nice and thin, i was due to start stimming today, but CARU so busy i got to start stimming next Tuesday now the 23rd Oct then 01st scan 30th Oct and EC and E week commencing 05th Nov instead of week commencing 29th Oct, never mind it can't be helped i suppose but at least all going ok and DR worked anyway.

How are you?

crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

had mine BHCG today and it was less than 1...cant get much less pregnant than that after having 2 embryos transferred Im afraid!
We are gutted...again
Hope things better for you xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. 

Hope you're both coping okay.


Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Nikki

So sorry to hear your news hope you and your DH are both coping ok, time to take some quality time together now.

My heart goes out to you both.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Dear 
Andi and CrazyBabe
thank you both for your thoughts
We are gutted..poor Ian said he may even put up a tree this Xmas (we were so sure it would work this time)..we havent been able to do that since we lost our son, we are shattered
I have a frozen embie which I shall have put in in a couple of weeks but of course the success rate is lower so I donht have much hope for that..still the law in Spain says you must use any frozen ones before creating any new ones, which seems perfectly reasonable and ethically correct to me
Hope you girls are doing ok on your treatment
Nikxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki,

Been thinking about you, hope you're holding it together.

You have to keep thinking positive on your next try.  God it must be so hard.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your next transfer.

Keep in touch

Andi xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Andi and Crazybabe
back from Spain after FET..just one on board and not positive at all..test 13 Nov
Andi I know you had your tx today and hope you're ok
Crazybabe, where are you up to?
Everyone else, how are you doing..lets keep this thread alive..not many seem to go on it, do they which is a shame..its nice to know someone local is out there too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Fingers are crossed for you, I know it must be hard to keep positive.

I'm feeling a bit better tonight thanks, really anxious about the call tomorrow though.

Andrea xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

Oh i'm glad it goes in the inner elbow now perhaps they have changed it, when i had my Follie reduction, simular to EC i suppose, they put the needle in the back of my hand, which hurt very much.

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW BABE

love 

crazybabe


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

ANDI
how did it go today?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

Transfer done .. embie on board.  Had acupuncture too so now I'm resting.

How are you holding up?


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

im glad that the tx went well..thats a small part of the battle underway!

Feeling very down like I cant believe this can have worked and upset over my boy and wondering how much more of this I can take

plus lots of horrid flies in my house hibernating I think and I hat flies they are so disgusting..must be cos Ive beern doing hardly any housework!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nikki,

I'm so sorry about the way you feel. 

Why don't you get some acupuncture to help with implantation, you may feel a little more positive.  I can't start to understand how you feel, I'm so praying this works for you.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Nikki the accupunture may be good even if it only helps you relax a little. So sorry that things arent going too well for you. Dont give up hope tho sweetie, lots of ppl get that BFP from FET including my sister in law who failed to get pg from a fresh transfer but had 2 frosties put back and is now having twins!!!!

keeping my fingers crossed for you
x x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Is anyone at the London Womens Clinic in Swansea if so, who did your transfer? Everytime I have had IVF it has been one of the nurses - why doesnt Mr Mamiso do the transfer?? 

Carrie
XX


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Caz,

thinking about it Mr mamiso didnt do my transfer either, infact i think i had someone training under supervision as someone was telling her where to put them! hadnt really thought that much about it. Maybe its fairly simple and i suppose as long as they know what they are doing it prob doesnt make a difference to the outcome. The collection is more difficult and requires extra expertise i suppose.

Good luck with ur tx hun
x x x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiya Caz,

One of the nurses also did my transfer.  I remember thinking at the time that I would have preferred Dr Mamiso.  

Hope your tx goes well - you deserve some good fortune now x

Thinking of you,
Lou x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks you two - I was hoping both of you would reply! 

I feel really positive, but want everything right as I am hoping this is the last ever TX!!! 

Take care both and LOVE the photos! 

Carrie
xx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Caz,
    
I'm in LWC Swansea, i had ET Nov 1st and Mr Mamiso did my transfer,i just took it he did all the transfers but maybe as i unfortunately only had 1 egg to transfer they brought out the big guns for me LoL
I'm sure the nurses are just as good as they are the same nurses from when i had treament 5 years ago, they are highly experienced so don't worry,easier said than done though right?I think i'm slowly going out of my mind 

Ger x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ger,

I only had one embryo also.  How do you stay positive?

What cell and grade was yours?

Andrea


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Sorry to hear you only had 1 also,bet your sick of hearing "it only takes 1" by friends and family....
Initially i was so shocked,especially as the bloomin receptionist was the bearer of bad news,i was dissapointed as i feel it should have come from one of the nurses or embryologist at least to explain what had happened,but DH rung them back as i was in shock for a full explanation,but i felt i had failed before i'd started.Did you feel the same?
Embryo was 6 cell grade 2 so i'm not holding my breath,its the waiting game now isn't it?my test date is next thursday but the way my stomache feels today i'll be surprised if i last the wkend.
Wish i could feel more positive but its difficult to,any suggestions? i'll keep on telling myself "it only takes 1" Lol
      When do you test?  Ger x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Andrea and Ger x 

      just thought you needed gentle hugs
x x x x x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ger,

Thanks for your reply.

What day transfer did you have?  We had a 2 day.  Our embie was only a 2 cell... wish it had developed more by that stage so I would know it had moved on before going in me.  Your 6 cell would have been as expected at a 3 day transfer, surely?

We had 8 eggs and they changed from ICSI to IVF at the last minute as DH's count was good enough ... I was gutted after they called, I really didn't expect it.  How many eggs did you get?

I think grade 2 is good and they do say it will stand a better chance growing where it belongs so fingers crossed for all us single embie carriers.

Yes, I didn't even think I would get to ET and I guess was glad for the chance after coming close to having zero fertilization.  All along my scans and progess was on schedule and I responded to the drugs as expected and to have that news was like having a tonne of bricks dropped on me. I picked myself back up and as I said was grateful to get to the ET but I woke yesterday wondering if my little embie was still there and developing and it is so so hard to keep your chin up but we have to and there's nothing we can do during this wait apart from wait, eat healthy and pray it implants and grows.

I'm trying to see this as having a greater chance than I had before treatment

I test 23rd, I'm only 2 days past transfer

Here's hoping for a BFP for all of us

Thanks Alir

Andrea xx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi caz,

Thanks for your reply also,

Its just so good to be able to speak to ladies who understand what eachother is going through,i have amazing friends and family but i cant expect them to understand fully as you need to go through it to understand i feel.

Anyway,i had a 3 day transfer.So what makes them decide to give a 2 or 3 day transfer? i was just told i'll be having a 3 day transfer,obviously 5 days was out of the question.I had 8 follicles,only 5 were collected and fertised using icsi but only 1 was suitable for transfer ,was hoping for frosties too.

So i'm now into my second week,roll on thursday...as i don't think my backside can take any more of those awful gestone jabs ouchhh... ha.

Wish you  

Ger x

Thankyou Alir, so kind of you,we are defo in need of some hugs

Anyone else in the LWC Swansea who wants to chat?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ger,

I asked my embryologist why was I having a 2 day transfer, he said there was no reason to wait any longer because they usually do to pick the best at that point and as I didn't have any others to chose from there was no reason to wait.

Thanks and good luck to everyone <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F45%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hI Andi

How are you feeling today hun, hope your feeling more positive.  I Had a nice meal last night it was a big family thing, my inlaws 40th (Ruby) wedding anniversay, i think there were 16 of us, we had a meal , and me and DH hah a cake made for them, they had lots of flowers etc, they were all very drunk except me, i had diet coke and 2 shandy's, i had my mum and dad and dh cousins staying with us so i tried to rest as much as i could.

Well it's day 3 past ET already for me and day 5 for you, i expect your like me thinking if the little embryo is growing.

speak to you soon

take care

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy,

Glad you had a good night out.

It's actually 4 days past for me not 5.

Went out today, actually got dressed in proper clothes and not PJ's. DH is back at work tomorrow, it's gonna be a long day when he's at work.

Hope you're doing well

Andrea  xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Sorry i got the days mixed up, i'm not thinking right at the moment, did you have a nice day out, hope your feeling ok.  Are you on the knicker watching thing like me, it's early day's yet too, I know what you mean about gonna be a long day tomorrow, my DH is days all week and it wil be srange to be here by myself.


crazybabe

x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

How are you 2 2ww's doing? 

I have everything crossed for you both! 

Carrie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Thinking of you 2ww'ers too.... hope you're both feeling positive. Remember you are pregnant until proven otherwise (PUPO). Got my fingers crossed. (did have my toes crossed but kept falling over.

      

just a few more gentle hugs to keep you going. Let me know when you need some more!

x x x


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, 

My 1 little embie didnt make it  but have been told to carry on with gestrone as my test date was yesterday and no sign of AF arriving  i also asked if i could start again on short protocol as soon as AF arrives as i really dont want to wait until end of jan....but lab in swansea LWC is being refurbished so they said they'd try and sort something out as i dont mind travelling so awaiting news on that.

Good luck all xxx

Ger x


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi girls hope you are all coping, i'm at swansea i had a day 4 transfer with 2 nine cells so we are different for some reason, one was also assisted hatching and the other not. i just want it to be over now i test on the 22nd good luck to you all x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry ...   for you

Sending lots of luck for your next tx.

Andrea xx


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

oh ger i'm so sorry for you   please don't get too down, lots of love mollie x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Ger x- so sorry hun      thinking of you x x


----------

